# I feel bad for Cho-Seung Hui....



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey guys
In this thread I am talking about the killer Cho-Seung Hui at Virginia Tech.
And if there is another thread like this, sorry! I have searched and there was nothing
SO DONT BLAME ME!
please....and Im not talking about the virginia tech massacre
im talking about the KILLER.
________________________________________________________________
well anyhoo back on track.
I feel bad for the people that died there.
but i also feel bad for the killer
PLEASE DO NOT NEG REPP ME, MAKE FUN OF ME, OR CUSS AT ME BECAUSE IT IS MY OPINION!!!
sorry but I just do feel bad for Cho-Seung Hui.
I mean he killed people beacause he was alone and that he had no friends.
So much anger that was bottled up in him and then it jjust exploded.
I dont know but the life he lead just made me so sad.
Ever since that massacre I have been thinking about it and him everyday.
And he immigrated from South Korea at age eight so he had to learn english and start a whole new life over.
that must have been hard in my opinion.
Mannnnn... noone deserves a life like that....
I mean when you think about it if he had that ONE SPECIAL person to care for him or love him dont you think he would have been happier and made more friends?( i think so)
Then this whole massacre wouldn't have started...
and im not the only one that thinks this my friends also feel this way
its my opinion ok?
so be nice.
I also feeel sad for his family
they must have been embarrased too.
But not as bad for the people that died in the massacre.
R.I.P- people that died
This whole massacre makes me cry
THe people that dies were going to have a future....they had a great life ahead of them too...
Even if Cho-Seung Hui was lonely and mad at the world he still had no right to kill people though.
REST IN PEACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
______________________________________________________________
so like i said please do not neg rep me or cuss at me
it is my opinion if u dont feel the same way as me its fine share ur opinion
but not in a mean and rude way


----------



## Sky is Over (Apr 21, 2007)

I definetly won't neg rep you for your opinion, but I'll criticize it. Still, I feel no sympathy for him; he did this intentionally to people who didn't even pick on him (I remember this person named Karan who belonged to college tried to befriend him, but got brushed off.) 

and he killed those college students just because he felt he had to release his anger that was held in throughout his high school years because he was picked on, and rather than being mature and getting on with life. Pretty much sympathizing with Cho IMO would be like sympathizing with the Chechyan terrorist that attacked that school in Russia around 2005.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 21, 2007)

domaton said:


> I definetly won't neg rep you for your opinion, but I'll criticize it. Still, I feel no sympathy for him; he did this intentionally to people who didn't even pick on him (I remember this person named Karan who belonged to college tried to befriend him, but got brushed off.)
> 
> and he killed those college students just because he felt he had to release his anger that was held in throughout his high school years because he was picked on, and rather than being mature and getting on with life. Pretty much sympathizing with Cho IMO would be like sympathizing with the Chechyan terrorist that attacked that school in Russia around 2005.



oh i see ur point im just saying i feel bad for the life he lead
and also i left u sum pos rep but i forgot to put my name sorry!


----------



## Death Sonjo (Apr 21, 2007)

Well, it just shows you what happens when you let yourself slip into the darkness.

And, to further discuss this, other actually _tried_ to open up to him. He just _wanted_ to be alone.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 21, 2007)

My God, you make the worse threads ever.

Millions of people are hated, beat, raped, and made fun of everyday.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 21, 2007)

People need to learn that millions of people go through worse, get laughed and still don't go on a massacre. He was mentally ill - and people forgot about him. Yes, sad.

But I will not feel bad for a guy who tore up 32 families and hundreds of lives.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 21, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> People need to learn that millions of people go through worse, get laughed and still don't go on a massacre. He was mentally ill - and people forgot about him. Yes, sad.
> 
> But I will not feel bad for a guy who tore up 32 families and hundreds of lives.



yeah i was thinking the same
what im saying is i feel sad for the life he lived
i mean noone deserves that kind of treatment


----------



## Death Sonjo (Apr 21, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> People need to learn that millions of people go through worse, get laughed and still don't go on a massacre. He was mentally ill - and people forgot about him. Yes, sad.
> 
> But I will not feel bad for a guy who tore up 32 families and hundreds of lives.



I agree.

Also, Cho will not 'rest in peace'. He will 'burn in Hell'.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 21, 2007)

Death Sonjo said:


> I agree.
> 
> Also, Cho will not 'rest in peace'. He will 'burn in Hell'.



no, i said rest in peace for the people that DIED


----------



## drache (Apr 21, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> My God, you make the worse threads ever.
> 
> Millions of people are hated, beat, raped, and made fun of everyday.


 
And does that somehow make it right?

I feel bad for Cho and the people he attacked. It didn't have to happen as it did, it could have been prevented. There were plenty of times were things could have been changed. Everything I've heard points to the fact that Cho was mentally unstable and needed help for his own good; so to me he's as much a causility in this as everyone else.

Unforunately it didn't and so I'll mourn for all those involved including Cho.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 21, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> My God, you make the worse threads ever.


thank you 
ur very nice


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 21, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> yeah i was thinking the same
> what im saying is i feel sad for the life he lived
> i mean noone deserves that kind of treatment



You did hear that people actually tried to be his friends right? His writing class tried to be his friends and help him, but he just didn't care. And yes, he came from Korea.

So?

I know at least 20 kids who have been moved from countries like Iran, Korea, Japan, ect and that was just a few years. It's easier when you are younger.

There is no forgiveness in my heart for Cho.

He was a sick human being.



> And does this somehow make it right?



Never said it did; I'm just saying those people fix their problems with...you know, not by killing people.


----------



## Aecen (Apr 21, 2007)

um from what I hear he didnt have friends because he didnt want any.  His roomates said they tried many times to introduce him but failed, seems he was just a stupid kid.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 21, 2007)

Aecen said:


> um from what I hear he didnt have friends because he didnt want any.  His roomates said they tried many times to introduce him but failed, seems he was just a stupid kid.



Not stupid.

A loner.

And yeah, people wanted to be friends with him. You can't blame his going crazy on people were 'picking on him and no one wanted to be his friend!!!!'.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 21, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> You did hear that people actually tried to be his friends right? His writing class tried to be his friends and help him, but he just didn't care. And yes, he came from Korea.
> 
> So?
> 
> ...



yeah i heard 
so what?
everyone has there own opinions
but i still forgive him
(as a christian i was taught that)
i just feel bad for the life he lead


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 21, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> yeah i heard
> so what?
> everyone has there own opinions
> but i still forgive him
> ...



Alright, have your opinion.

I'm a branch of Christianity, and I don't forgive people who kill. He killed 33 people with no remorse for no fuckin' reason.

It was sick and wrong. In my mind he doesn't deserve to have one person praying for him.

But that's my opinion; people will feel sorry, and I'll just scoff at how someone could forgive a guy who maliciously killed kids who didn't do anything at all.


----------



## Rangamaru (Apr 21, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> Alright, have your opinion.
> 
> I'm a branch of Christianity, and I don't forgive people who kill. He killed 33 people with no remorse for no fuckin' reason.
> 
> ...


I thought forgiving was a very important part of christianity? . Perhaps I was wrong...


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 21, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> Alright, have your opinion.
> 
> I'm a branch of Christianity, and I don't forgive people who kill. He killed 33 people with no remorse for no fuckin' reason.
> 
> ...



ok i understand
u could see it as that too
but dont forget he was mental too
so he didnt have as much self-control as other people do
and did u neg rep me saying
''I wouldn't have negged yo uif you didn't type like a fuggen dumbass''


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 21, 2007)

Rangamaru said:


> I thought forgiving was a very important part of christianity? . Perhaps I was wrong...



People can be Christian and not believe everything the Bible says.

I believe in God, love God, but I will not stand back and pray/forgive a guy who kills 33 people who didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 21, 2007)

Rangamaru said:


> I thought forgiving was a very important part of christianity? . Perhaps I was wrong...



FORGIVING IS part of christianity


----------



## drache (Apr 21, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> You did hear that people actually tried to be his friends right? His writing class tried to be his friends and help him, but he just didn't care. And yes, he came from Korea.
> 
> So?
> 
> ...


 
Yes well how you put it makes it sound like that should be the norm. It's true that most people learn to cope without killing others or themselves. But that's not true for everyone, and I'd be really curious how many of those people survived because of a timely interveratation.

Vengence is nice and all but I'd hope we all would aspire to something higher.

Well your branch must think Jesus was a moron then because he forgave thiefs, murders, prositutes among others.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 21, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> ok i understand
> u could see it as that too
> but dont forget he was mental too
> so he didnt have as much self-control as other people do
> ...



No, I didn't. Because I don't neg people.

I don't care about negging you, it's not important at all. 

So? He didn't have self-control? Still doesn't me I'll pray and forgive him for killing 33 people.

If every mentally retarded and ill person killed people, would you think it was alright? No, you probably wouldn't.

Killing kids who didn't do anything is wrong. Anyway you look at it.

AGAIN - I DO FORGIVE PEOPLE for wrong deeds. But killing 33 people?

Fuck no.


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Apr 21, 2007)

I understand getting back at someone, I understand giving them their share of the pain, not that I encourage it. But this bastard ruined dozens of lives. You think the victim's families will move on with a case like this. They'll keep wanting answers, they'll always miss their child who was about to do something with the world. Before this massacre I would of pitied him, but he has done something evil enough that he truly deserves to rot in Hell. Many people are feeling far worse pain than he ever did, including the victim's families, and do something productive made through hardship.

But for this, I feel no sympathy.


----------



## Altare (Apr 21, 2007)

I thought video games made him do it? or it was bill gates fault..............Jack thompson is insensitive.......



any way, i kinda do to, thats why i try to be nice to the loners at my school


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 21, 2007)

Asuma: Konoha's Blade said:


> I understand getting back at someone, I understand giving them their share of the pain, not that I encourage it. But this bastard ruined dozens of lives. You think the victim's families will move on with a case like this. They'll keep wanting answers, they'll always miss their child who was about to do something with the world. Before this massacre I would of pitied him, but he has done something evil enough that he truly deserves to rot in Hell. Many people are feeling far worse pain than he ever did, including the victim's families, and do something productive made through hardship.
> 
> But for this, I feel no sympathy.



i know i feel bad for the families everyone should pray for them
i wish this whole thing was over


----------



## Yasha (Apr 21, 2007)

This guy had serious mental illness, but he did one of the worst things a human being can possibly do. I don't know if he should be forgiven and I don't think it really matters since it can't change what already happened. But again it goes back to the question of how much control a mad person has over his own action and how much responsibility a mad person should be held for what he had done.


----------



## drache (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't think anyone believes that Cho's actions are okay, but I personally at least have no probelm seperating those actions from what happened before them.


----------



## Zodd (Apr 22, 2007)

The grandfather of the girl brutally killed in the Amish shooting forgave the killer. It is the ultimate act of humanity and compassion. 

SasukeKunsGirl is not wrong here to have compassion for the killer. He appears to have been mentally ill and alone. Nice sentiment. Reps.


----------



## Shishou (Apr 22, 2007)

I read the first post.  Actually I didn't, the format looked like it was some type of gay poetry.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

*starts crying*
THANK YOU GUYS!
for agreeing with me and repping me
I RESPECT ALL OF YOU GUYS!
and i just forgive because as a christian i was taught to forgive others just like God
besides i feel bad for this guy's life


----------



## Omolara (Apr 22, 2007)

@ Zodd: Exactly. 
You can feel compassion for someone without having to excuse what they did. I too, am saddened by the way that he lived. He needed help, but it never came. What he did was absolutely wrong, of that there is no doubt; however, the last thing that we as human beings need to do is dehumanize him. We lose our own humanity in the process.



			
				Yasha said:
			
		

> I don't know if he should be forgiven and I don't think it really matters since it can't change what already happened. But again it goes back to the question of how much control a mad person has over his own action and how much responsibility a mad person should be held for what he had done.



That's between those him, those he hurt, and God. You don't have to atone for what others do to you, it's how you live and what you do to them that you must answer for. 
Another question we should ask ourselves is this: how can society improve after such an event? Cho was a victim too, but instead of rising above his troubles, he turned them on others around him. I feel sorry for him, and the life he led, and how it all came to a close.
I'm praying for the victims, their families, the Cho family, and for all of us as well. We've all got to take care that we don't forget our humanity and just how limitless love is.


----------



## Zodd (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> *starts crying*
> THANK YOU GUYS!
> for agreeing with me and repping me
> I RESPECT ALL OF YOU GUYS!
> ...



Never be apologetic for your compassion, it's quite refreshing.  If the Amish grandfather can have sympathy for his granddaughter's killer, then it is not wrong for anyone to have compassion for anyone else-- no matter the crime.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

Omolara said:


> ^^ Exactly.
> You can feel compassion for someone without having to excuse what they did. I too, am saddened by the way that he lived. He needed help, but it never came. What he did was absolutely wrong, of that there is no doubt; however, the last thing that we as human beings need to do is dehumanize him. We lose our own humanity in the process.
> 
> 
> ...



i really agree with you
Cho would have been like my best friend if he was happier and had a btter life
and you know whats sad?
becuz he was korean now everyone is all thinking '' Koreans r bad'' and im korean!
omg such racism
anyhoo back to the subject
Cho would have been like such a great person he was smart too
R.I.P Cho
if he only knew God and christianity he would have been better
thats just my idea though...


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

Zodd said:


> Never be apologetic for your compassion, it's quite refreshing.  If the Amish grandfather can have sympathy for his granddaughter's killer, then it is not wrong for anyone to have compassion for anyone else-- no matter the crime.



*smiles* thank you!
im very glad ur discussing the thread and being nice
not like my OTHER threads...
*shudders*so much flamming


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 22, 2007)

Again, this doesn't mean you are right or that I'm right for that matter. People have opinions.

Yes, people apologize - but would I? Fuck no. If my daughter died by a killer's hands, I would wish hell on him and hope he got shot in the head with one thousand guns.

It's people's opinions.

I think that Cho shouldn't be forgiven. And so do a lot of other people. 

And again, I'm a branch of Christianity. Am I a bad Christian for not feeling one bit saddened by the killer's life? No, I don't think I am. We are all taught different things and all see different ways to similar things.


----------



## Zodd (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> i really agree with you
> Cho would have been like my best friend if he was happier and had a btter life
> and you know whats sad?
> becuz he was korean now everyone is all thinking '' Koreans r bad'' and im korean!
> ...



I have quite a few Korean friends myself, and most of them are Christian in one form or another. You're probably Baptist, yes? I'm white, and I don't see any backlash against Koreans so far. Better not be, where am I going to get bimbim bop and bulgogi? 



Suigetsu~! said:


> Am I a bad Christian for not feeling one bit saddened by the killer's life? No, I don't think I am. We are all taught different things and all see different ways to similar things.



I could have sworn one of the core teachings is to hate the sin and not the sinner. Did not Jesus have compassion for his torturers?


----------



## Sky is Over (Apr 22, 2007)

> ^^ Exactly.
> You can feel compassion for someone without having to excuse what they did. I too, am saddened by the way that he lived. He needed help, but it never came. What he did was absolutely wrong, of that there is no doubt; however, the last thing that we as human beings need to do is dehumanize him. We lose our own humanity in the process.



he did get help but it ddidn't work and people did try and reach otu to him but he brushed them off. And when he decided to kill 33 people who did nothing to him and the fashion in which he carried it out, he dehumanized himself.



> That's between those him, those he hurt, and God. You don't have to atone for what others do to you, it's how you live and what you do to them that you must answer for.
> Another question we should ask ourselves is this: how can society improve after such an event? Cho was a victim too, but instead of rising above his troubles, he turned them on others around him. I feel sorry for him, and the life he led, and how it all came to a close.
> I'm praying for the victims, their families, the Cho family, and for all of us as well. We've all got to take care that we don't forget our humanity and just how limitless love is.



he hurt more than the people around him; he inflicted a blow to american society that which has never been felt since the 9/11 attacks; even soem of the forum members have been affected by the shockwaves of his attack (example being copycats who sent in threats or tried to attack schools that disrupted with the lives of others, and will for some time.)


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 22, 2007)

Zodd said:


> I have quite a few Korean friends myself, and most of them are Christian in one form or another. You're probably Baptist, yes? I'm white, and I don't see any backlash against Koreans so far. Better not be, where am I going to get bimbim bop and bulgogi?
> 
> 
> 
> I could have sworn one of the core teachings is to hate the sin and not the sinner. Did not Jesus have compassion for his torturers?



Do I have to believe in everything Jesus taught me to be Christian?


----------



## TiGel2. (Apr 22, 2007)

I do not forgive him for the horrific display of evil he displayed. He had several choices in his life, both leading up to, and at the time of, the massacre. He chose a route of despair, feeling sorry for himself, and disregard for man. He chose to do the lowest of the low. A disgusting act of violence stemming from a overwhelming amount of self pity as displayed by his actions leading up to the massacre as well as the videos he made of himself. I pity him not, I feel sorry for him not, I do not feel anything other than disgust for him. 

I will not tell you I forgive for I am not a perfect human being, my emotion towards this psychotic and hopelessly narcissistic animal shows little trace of empathy. His actions not only shattered 32 lives, but hundreds more, from the victims families, friends, and his own family. I believe in an afterlife, and I can only hope that he experiences the same confusion and emptiness for all of eternity as he did on this plane of existence. 

I feel sorry for his family, his victims, and the families and friends of the victims. May they find a way to one day rest easy.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> Do I have to believe in everything Jesus taught me to be Christian?



well pretty much
to be a christian u have to at least follow his teachings and his words
love him, believe in him, ect.
But if u feel u dont ned to forgive him thats ok
God would still forgive you


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 22, 2007)

Hahaha.  It doesn't matter what the OP thinks.  You can forgive the guy, but you didn't lose anything.  A real measure would be someone who LOST something doing something similar.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> well pretty much
> to be a christian u have to at least follow his teachings and his words
> love him, believe in him, ect.
> But if u feel u dont ned to forgive him thats ok
> God would still forgive you



Wait, wait, wait.

I do follow his teachings, I believe in God, but I can have my own track.

Killing someone is bad.

Killing 32 innocent people? That's fucked up and bloody wrong.

You are telling me now, if I came to your house, took out a gun and shot ALL YOUR FAMILY in your house, you would forgive me?

And this is if I have a mental problem. I CAN'T CONTROL IT! Yes, I'm mentally ill and kill all your family.

Do you forgive me and say that it wasn't my fault your parents and family died?


----------



## Botzu (Apr 22, 2007)

i dunno he was 23 years old, i dont think the whole he needs more love really works anymore. he was a grown man who shouldnt need babysitting.


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 22, 2007)

That's exactly what my friend said at the dinner table last night and she is a Christian, too. ^^

It's saddening to see such an extreme display of cruelty and it's sadder to see people wants to put more hate into the world that we are still living, such as social stigma that the mentally ill people face and racism. We should forgive him not because what he did is worth our compassion, but to create the notion that the world always heal with something nicer. It can be giving hands to the victims; it can be reaching out to minorities or having a better follow-ups to mentally troubled students; or it can even be about gun control. However, too often we chose the flip side, spreading the hate and disgust to those who are similar. 

There's really more compassion that we need to put in to the world that's remaining. I know a few people with severe cases of depression and walk by mentally ill homeless people everyday when I go to school. Cho's case is just a more extreme deviant. This world always needs more compassion.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> Wait, wait, wait.
> 
> I do follow his teachings, I believe in God, but I can have my own track.
> 
> ...



well I would be very sad AND mad at you
and i would never THINK of forgiving you
but in time i have people that will help me
so in time yes, i would forgive you even if it's hard
and ur metal so u had no control so i would basically say to myself 
''he had no control''


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> well I would be very sad AND mad at you
> and i would never THINK of forgiving you
> but in time i have people that will help me
> so in time yes, i would forgive you even if it's hard
> ...



I am sure you say that, but it's harder saying it than living it.

The only people who can really effects of Cho did are the friends and family of the victims.


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 22, 2007)

On this forum I've seen more sympathy offered to Cho than to his victims.

Excuse me while I go piss on his grave.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't feel bad for him because he always had the choice to deal with his angst and negative feelings in other ways. In the end, it was his own decision to take the actions he did.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> I am sure you say that, but it's harder saying it than living it.
> 
> The only people who can really effects of Cho did are the friends and family of the victims.



yeah i geuss ur right
but like i said the people at my church r REALLY close to me and everyone else
but yeah ur right it is harder to acctuley do it


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 22, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> On this forum I've seen more sympathy offered to Cho than to his victims.
> 
> Excuse me while I go piss on his grave.



I would probably do the same thing.

Killing 32 people, blaming it on everyone and just...agh, I can't feel remorse.


----------



## Cloud (Apr 22, 2007)

its kinda the city's fault. in 2005 he was considered mental but they didnt put him in a mental school. i still feel bad 4 the victums. they were just going 2 school...they were innocent.

R.I.P guys...


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

i feel sad for the victims too
may they rest in peace
i hope they r all in Heaven
and oh yeah to the people that said Cho is in Hell
u just sinned
In the Bible it says u cant judge other people
and in bible study class
my pastor told me you cant judge people if they r going to Heaven or Hell
becuzse its up to God
just a remainder to all you judgers out there..


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> i feel sad for the victims too
> may they rest in peace
> i hope they r all in Heaven
> and oh yeah to the people that said Cho is in Hell
> ...




 I couldn't care less if he goes to heaven or hell or if those places even exist. In my own code of morality and personal conduct, by my own standards, the guy dropped the ball and made a horrible mistake.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, he definitly did need some mental help. I don't know if I feel sorry for him though.


----------



## Cloud (Apr 22, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> I would probably do the same thing.
> 
> Killing 32 people, blaming it on everyone and just...agh, I can't feel remorse.



yea seriously, 2 blame things on others is one thing, but 2 kill them is like wtf! he never seeked help! its his own fault.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

well he DID see the school psychologist
and the life he lead made my a cray a little
i mean so much lonliness...and saddness
sort of like Sasuke and Gaara,ect.
notice anything?
in thier past they were always lonely and now they were all mad at the world same like Cho...
form what i have seen and heard lonliness is so much worse then i described it
and also losing a loved one
I guess Cho felt he didnt belong in this world sort of what i have heard in newspapers of teenagers suiciding
well this teaches us a lesson
if u see someone sad talk to them
thats what i always do 
TRUST ME
thats the best way to make a new friend and to make someone happy


----------



## Cloud (Apr 22, 2007)

ramfan#1 said:


> Well, he definitly did need some mental help. I don't know if I feel sorry for him though.



well, if he asked, ppl would have helped. so no need to feel sorry for him. like i said before, its his own fault for not doing so.


----------



## Cloud (Apr 22, 2007)

directed 2 sasuke kun's girl

about the bible thing, cho compared himself to God so...


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah him comparing himself to God is crazy talk nobody is like God


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 22, 2007)

Cho...is a sad event.  I do not feel sorry for him, for what would be the point?  And really, if you do sympathize with his motives, GET HELP NOW.  Or seriously evaluate whether or not your sympathy is misplaced.

Cho was a crazy friend whose self-aggrandizing Death-porn made the national news.  

Part of preventing the next shooting is not glorifying/empathizing with him because the second you do you'll want to turn an evil act into some pseudo-heroic gesture.

Everyone is more or less right, in their own eyes.  Even Cho.  And once you try to put yourself in his shoes and think like a murderous bastard, you'll come to more or less the same conclusions he did -- everyone else is to blame.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> well he DID see the school psychologist
> and the life he lead made my a cray a little
> i mean so much lonliness...and saddness
> sort of like Sasuke and Gaara,ect.
> ...



Oh God, another Gaara = Cho reference.

No.

Gaara never slaughtered and massacred thirty innocent kids around his age and a teacher.


----------



## Sky is Over (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> well he DID see the school psychologist
> and the life he lead made my a cray a little
> i mean so much lonliness...and saddness
> sort of like Sasuke and Gaara,ect.
> ...



But he intentionally closed himself out from the world (gaara didn't really close him self out, people just didn't accept him because of the demon inside him, and theirfore he became one. 

And thinking about it, sasuke is a lot like cho, they both intentionally close themselves out from the world,  and they don't put their past behind them, selfishly carry out their own goals and desires at the expense of others.*sasuke=cho*)


----------



## Cloud (Apr 22, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> Killing someone is bad.
> Killing 32 innocent people? That's fucked up and bloody wrong.
> if I took out a gun and shot ALL YOUR FAMILY in your house, you would forgive me?
> Yes, I'm mentally ill and kill all your family.
> Do you forgive me and say that it wasn't my fault


thats true id b like sasuke but yea...


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Apr 22, 2007)

I dont feel sorry for him. I feel sorry for his race (All Asians). Because of this crazy guy, everyone will be harsh on asians now.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> Oh God, another Gaara = Cho reference.
> 
> No.
> 
> Gaara never slaughtered and massacred thirty innocent kids around his age and a teacher.



HAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1for some reason that made me laugh out loud!REALLY HARD!and i dont know why...
but yeah Gaara did kill a LOT of people
sorry i made that referance becuz its a naruto site


----------



## Cloud (Apr 22, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> Gaara never slaughtered and massacred thirty innocent kids around his age and a teacher.



yea, that was itachi


----------



## Cloud (Apr 22, 2007)

domaton said:


> But he intentionally closed himself out from the world (gaara didn't really close him self out, people just didn't accept him because of the demon inside him, and theirfore he became one.
> 
> And thinking about it, sasuke is a lot like cho, they both intentionally close themselves out from the world,  and they don't put their past behind them, selfishly carry out their own goals and desires at the expense of others.*sasuke=cho*)



agreed(big time) on sasuke=cho part. makes sense


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

Up In FlameZ♥ said:


> I dont feel sorry for him. I feel sorry for his race (All Asians). Because of this crazy guy, everyone will be harsh on asians now.



GOSH I KNOW!
i hate this!
and i am korean too..
now everyone is going to think im going to kill 3000 people now...
thats so stupid!
everyone is differnet
and what if a WHITE person did this?
they wouldnt be harsh on white people would they?
(not trying to be racist)
but yeahh


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

i think i am having a sugar rush cuz now i have the urge to laugh out loud, im having the urge to laugh at the name 'Cho' for sum reason, and to spam


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 22, 2007)

Holy crap!  People.

Cho was human.  Gaara, Sasuke, and the rest are *cartoon characters*.  They represent a view of humanity, but are hardly as complex and real as flesh and blood humans.  Please separate reality from fantasy.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> GOSH I KNOW!
> now everyone is going to think im going to kill 3000 people now...
> thats so stupid!



 Not everybody partakes in racial profiling. Only the people with the smallest minds.


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Apr 22, 2007)

^ doesn't matter if you are korean. As long as you are asian, you will be judged by people.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 22, 2007)

Why are you talking about Naruto now? This has nothing to do with the massacre.



> i think i am having a sugar rush cuz now i have the urge to laugh out loud, im having the urge to laugh at the name 'Cho' for sum reason, and to spam


 
Just shut up and spam in the *Chatter Box* instead. <.<;


----------



## Cloud (Apr 22, 2007)

Up In FlameZ said:


> I dont feel sorry for him. I feel sorry for his race (All asians). Because of this crazy guy, everyone will be harsh on asians now.



i think only koreans. if a mexican guy kills like that, ppl arnt going 2 base it on latinos.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

Kickero said:


> Holy crap!  People.
> 
> Cho was human.  Gaara, Sasuke, and the rest are *cartoon characters*.  They represent a view of humanity, but are hardly as complex and real as flesh and blood humans.  Please separate reality from fantasy.



AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IM ACTTULEY LAUGHING!


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 22, 2007)

akatsuki ms said:


> i think only koreans. if a mexican guy kills like that, ppl arnt going 2 base it on latinos.


 
Yes, some will.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

ramfan#1 said:


> Why are you talking about Naruto now? This has nothing to do with the massacre.
> 
> 
> 
> Just shut up and spam in the *Chatter Box* instead. <.<;



RAWR RAWR RAWR!!!!!!!!!
GRRRR
I WILL NOT SHUTUP!
hahahah Cho what a funny name...
HAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
just kidding cho is a cool name


----------



## Cloud (Apr 22, 2007)

Pilaf said:


> Not everybody partakes in racial profiling. Only the people with the smallest minds.



if i am correct, i think she was being sarcastic


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> IM ACTTULEY LAUGHING!



 People are very calmly and very intelligently giving you suggestions to please stay on topic, for your own sake. I can't tell you what to do, but it might behoove you to take these suggestions into consideration.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

*sigh*what time is it?
anyhoo i still feel bad for cho even after what all u guys said
i still believe if he had a btter life he wouldnt have done this whole massacre thing


----------



## kataimiko (Apr 22, 2007)

domaton said:


> And thinking about it, sasuke is a lot like cho, they both intentionally close themselves out from the world,  and they don't put their past behind them, selfishly carry out their own goals and desires at the expense of others.*sasuke=cho*)




no....just no.


for starters, Sasuke does not wish to kill innocent people. Also, Sasuke *DID* let people into his world. Sakura and Naruto became incredibly close to him. He cut off those ties before leaving because he did not want to lead them down the same dark path he had chosen.

He even stated during the Gaara fight, that he did not want to witness anyone precious to him die before his eyes again. Then told Naruto to take Sakura and run.

that right there is proof enough that Sasuke is not as cold hearted and closed off as people like to make him seem. 

if you want to make a comparison, Itachi would be a much better character to use.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

im going to sleep now goodnight
and bye


----------



## Cloud (Apr 22, 2007)

ramfan#1 said:


> Why are you talking about Naruto now? This has nothing to do with the massacre.
> 
> 
> 
> Just shut up and spam in the *Chatter Box* instead. <.<;



i think its easier to explain sum thing if u compare it to another. if we are comparing this event to naruto, we should b talking about the uchiha clan. oh that reminds me, if i went 2 that school, i would b pissed off at todays english episode.wrong timing...


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Apr 22, 2007)

ramfan#1 said:


> Why are you talking about Naruto now? This has nothing to do with the massacre.
> 
> 
> 
> Just shut up and spam in the *Chatter Box* instead. <.<;



they think Cho is a lil itachi. And now Cho's lil brother is going to be a crazy sasuke o.O


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 22, 2007)

I have never seen more stupidity in the Cafe in my entire forum life.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 22, 2007)

> I have never seen more stupidity in the Cafe in my entire forum life.



Hear hear.
Now I know why people make fun of Otaku.  Because a good percentage of Otaku are stupid, and need to have rocks thrown at them.


----------



## Cloud (Apr 22, 2007)

kataimiko said:


> no....just no.
> 
> Sasuke does not wish to kill innocent people.


thats true even in the latest chapters, he told suigetsu to not  kill anyone.


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Apr 22, 2007)

^ You guys are getting way off -topic


----------



## Sky is Over (Apr 22, 2007)

kataimiko said:


> no....just no.
> 
> 
> for starters, Sasuke does not wish to kill innocent people. Also, Sasuke *DID* let people into his world. Sakura and Naruto became incredibly close to him. He cut off those ties before leaving because he did not want to lead them down the same dark path he had chosen.
> ...



he hasn't killed yet, but he does have intentions to (example being back near the end of the second sasuke retrieval arc where he was about to use a certain jutsu on team yamato.) 

And why did he still travel down a dark path, knowing that I'd inflict harm on the precious ones to him? And lets both stay on topic about Cho and not trail off into how much humanity sasuke has left in him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2007)

He wanted to be alone, I don't think you can feel sorry for him...I feel sorry for the 33 victims and the 100s if not thousands of people he terrorized.


----------



## Cloud (Apr 22, 2007)

Up In FlameZ said:


> ^ You guys are getting way off -topic



uh huh lol. i noticed, back to the cho thing then.


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 22, 2007)

I think I'm going to neg the next person who mentions Naruto. =/

I do feel some sympathy for Cho, though I actually need to look back at the information again, because I haven't been following it too well.  But whether or not he actually wanted to be alone is a bit of a moot point for me: either he was rejected by people around him, or for some reason, he'd already been turned off to society to such an extreme that he didn't want any human connections.  Either way, he was really fucked over by our oh, so wonderful culture.

I feel very bad for everyone involved.


----------



## Cloud (Apr 22, 2007)

cardboard tube knight said:


> He wanted to be alone, I don't think you can feel sorry for him...I feel sorry for the 33 victims and the 100s if not thousands of people he terrorized.



yes ill say this for the 3rd time. its his fault he didnt seek help


----------



## Taleran (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> well anyhoo back on track.
> I feel bad for the people that died there.
> but i also feel bad for the killer
> PLEASE DO NOT NEG REPP ME, MAKE FUN OF ME, OR CUSS AT ME BECAUSE IT IS MY OPINION!!!
> ...




since you seem to be rather new to the internet i'll give you some pointers

1. asking people not to do something is cause for them to do it right away and alot. (fuck, shit etc etc)

2. Yes you have an opinion but you can't use it as a shield for your bullshit.



now on-topic

1st off I don't understand how anyone can EVER feel pity for someone who decided he'd go kill 32 people randomly, he lacked the courage to better his situation (which being in university didn't seem that bad), he gave up and ran into his depression and that was his choice, plain and simple he was a coward, with a serious attention problem, BOOOOHOOOOO he was lonely, then fucking go meet people, /rant on YOUR LIVING ON A CAMPUS WITH LITERALLY THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE....I mean COMEON......./rant off



fuck I just said all I wanted to say and I couldn't fit in how fucking pointless I find this thread etc etc.....oh well.


----------



## TFC-Dokebi (Apr 22, 2007)

You guys keep saying that he didn't want to make friends, but ever wonder why?

After all the emotional-abuse this kid went through, it should be no surprise if he wanted to protect himself by not trying to make friends all-together. Perhaps he's had a bad experience. I've seen the sick things people do for pleasure to "new kids".  Some may have "be-friended" him just to pull a dirty prank. Don't tell me that you have never seen or heard of these kinds of things happen.

It's understandable in our society when a woman puts up a barrier between  herself and other men after being devestated by failed relationships, but you guys can't connect that idea to a guy with a troubled past?

His accent was made fun of daily, and he was even told to "go back to China" at one point. If you aren't Asian, you probably don't know what it's like to be ignorantly, and oftentimes, wrongfully grouped into the Chinese nationality, and be told to go back to the country. I've also seen the same kinds of things happening to Middle Eastern and Mexican individuals. It's not just Asians either. 

*Everyone* suffered in this tragedy, not just the 32 victims.
Get that into your thick, fucking, skulls.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2007)

TFC-Dokebi said:


> You guys keep saying that he didn't want to make friends, but ever wonder why?
> 
> After all the emotional-abuse this kid went through, it should be no surprise if he wanted to protect himself by not trying to make friends all-together. Perhaps he's had a bad experience. I've seen the sick things people do for pleasure to "new kids".  Some may have "be-friended" him just to pull a dirty prank. Don't tell me that you have never seen or heard of these kinds of things happen.
> 
> ...



He could have done like a normal Emo-fuck and killed himself. I understand that getting bullied is bad, I was bullied at one point. I also understand his want to retaliate, but from what I can tell the bullying happened in high school, he could have taken these new surroundings to mean that he could make friends. 

His roommates even took him out to meet their friends. He had more opportunity than he needed to do the right fucking thing. I hope shitting in his skull in Hell.


----------



## kataimiko (Apr 22, 2007)

akatsuki ms said:


> yes ill say this for the 3rd time. its his fault he didnt seek help




most mentally ill people do not go to seek help, because they do not believe they are mentally ill to begin with. It often times takes pressure from an outside source to help get the person the proper help they need.


----------



## Cloud (Apr 22, 2007)

kataimiko said:


> most mentally ill people do not go to seek help, because they do not believe they are mentally ill to begin with. It often times takes pressure from an outside source to help get the person the proper help they need.



thats true tho


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Apr 22, 2007)

I feel sorry for his parents, who are probably getting more hate mail and death threats than most celebrities until this thing blows over.


----------



## Fall n fail (Apr 22, 2007)

This guy was sad but t´what he did is unforgivaable. sometimes when people pick i Just use my fist to teach them a lesson not killl em all.

He was really jusr sad.   hope everyone that passed away that horrible day will hopefully rest in peace


----------



## Khamzul (Apr 22, 2007)

This was a tragedy, for everyone involved. I feel sorry for everyone, even Cho-Seung Hui, but I will not say that I understand what he did. 

His actions cannot be defended, even though we might understand the cause. I say people should mourn the lost ones instead of placing hatred on a young man whose mind was twisted.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Cho did have a choice and his actions werent unavoidable by any means. While social isolation and mental problems might explain why he did it certainly doesnt mean that these problems excuse his acts.

There are plenty of people with shittier childhood experiences who hasnt clicked and gone on a rampage. 

I dont think he was the epitome of evil, but he was extremely selfish and also proved himself to be a weakminded coward.


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 22, 2007)

I feel bad for Bush....


----------



## drache (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't feel bad for Bush, in a small way his failure to reinstate the assualt ban is a part of this. Bush has made his own messes repeatedly.

I won't say that if you were personally effected by this that forgiveness is easy, but if you're truely a follower of Jesus you should try your hardest to find a way to forgive.


----------



## Art is a Bang! (Apr 22, 2007)

I feel bad for everyone, especially the parents of Cho, not only did they lose their child, but they have to live with all the deaths their kid brought down with him.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't condone his actions but I pity him. I feel he is taking all the hate for the situation when he isn't the only one responsible for the actions. The way people treated him produced this to so some of the responsibility falls on others, because of people's reaction this shit will continue to happen as people don't realise where they fuck up.


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Apr 22, 2007)

The last thing this dead mass murderer needs is sympathy.


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 22, 2007)

drache said:


> I don't feel bad for Bush, in a small way his failure to reinstate the assualt ban is a part of this. Bush has made his own messes repeatedly.


 
I wasn't _really_ feeling bad for Bush. 



drache said:


> I won't say that if you were personally effected by this that forgiveness is easy, but if you're truely a follower of Jesus you should try your hardest to find a way to forgive.



Sigh.
Let's not bring religion into this.


----------



## Uzumaki (Apr 22, 2007)

Eh...? its a Crazy Dude we are talking about? 
He could just had told them to Fuck off. or Beat them up with a Big nice Pointy Stick (It would be better hten Dying, Dont you think?) He Doesnt need to kill them.


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 22, 2007)

He could have shot the Phelps family and become a hero and martyr. But no, he had to choose this over caek.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 22, 2007)

As I've said before he was essentially an emo piece of shit. Everyone gets "bullied" but you don't see them going around and shooting up random civilians. If he wanted people to feel sorry for him then he should of just hung himself and blasted The Fray over his speakers.

And yes yes, you can tell me all the sad stories and I can play along on my violin, but nothing justifies or explains what he did beyond him being one big baby.


----------



## Outlandish (Apr 22, 2007)

domaton said:


> I definetly won't neg rep you for your opinion, but I'll criticize it. Still, I feel no sympathy for him; he did this intentionally to people who didn't even pick on him (I remember this person named Karan who belonged to college tried to befriend him, but got brushed off.)
> 
> and he killed those college students just because he felt he had to release his anger that was held in throughout his high school years because he was picked on, and rather than being mature and getting on with life. Pretty much sympathizing with Cho IMO would be like sympathizing with the Chechyan terrorist that attacked that school in Russia around 2005.



well i can feel empathy for cho nice post sakuragirl. 


the Chechyan school was prolly overplayed by our good friends over at NBC or CNN, tho the illegal war there, where they kill civilians gives them as much right as the Russians?


----------



## LayZ (Apr 22, 2007)

Cho wanted people to feel sorry for him.  Fuck 'em.

I feel sorry for all the families that lost someone.


----------



## SGL (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't empathize with Cho. I pity him. What kind of pathetic soul takes his misfortunes out on innocent people?

I do, however, feel bad for the Cho family. They're probably more confused than anyone else in this sad, terrible mess.


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 22, 2007)

They're probably the ones who 'nurtured' him into the sicko he was.
Probably. I don't know.


----------



## Sky is Over (Apr 22, 2007)

Makenshi said:


> well i can feel empathy for cho nice post sakuragirl.
> 
> 
> the Chechyan school was prolly overplayed by our good friends over at NBC or CNN, tho the illegal war there, where they kill civilians gives them as much right as the Russians?



and you can compare "the illegal war" to Cho being bullied throughout middle school but as usual, insane people like that always go after the wrong ones. And the Chechyans illegaly declared themselves independent of Russia, so to establish order and regain control of the region they had to invade; and civilians dying in combat is part of war, no one is safe if they're caught in the battlefield.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 22, 2007)

yea bullying can lead to sumthing like this...making it more and more dangerous to bully nowadays


----------



## Lemon (Apr 22, 2007)

I kinda agree with the thread starter.. although his hate shouldnt have been taken on innocent people.. But it seems the guy was in isolation .. That and having to deal with other peoples crap doesnt seem to be healthy psychologicaly


----------



## Jackal&Casull (Apr 22, 2007)

Let me put it in a math perspective

Kid comes to america with hopes and dreams -> He gets bullied because the poor fucker is a little different -> Goes on for years and learns to not trust anyone -> Buys guns in hope of solving his problems -> kills a couple of fuckers to get his thoughts and idea across that bullying can cause a shit life for someone. -> His videos are released -> I feel sympathy. You should not bully kids no matter what.


----------



## Razza (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, and its perfectly accpetable for the jackass to let go of his "bottled up" emotions by killing 32 people. I'm sure they felt sympathy for him as he murdered them in cold blood.

No. This guy deserves no sympathy. He was insane. He's going to Hell if Hell exists.


----------



## Fenix (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> Hey guys
> In this thread I am talking about the killer Cho-Seung Hui at Virginia Tech.
> And if there is another thread like this, sorry! I have searched and there was nothing
> SO DONT BLAME ME!
> ...




Bah, you're discussing a massacre and the first thing you stress is that people don't neg rep you?

I'll be perfectly frank, I don't think I can take someone who cares so much about rep seriously when discussing a matter like this. 


As for this issue:
Other people going through worse doesn't justify him being abused, but he shouldn't have killed, it's that simple.


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2007)

April Vacation said:


> Bah, you're discussing a massacre and the first thing you stress is that people don't neg rep you?
> 
> I'll be perfectly frank, I don't think I can take someone who cares so much about rep seriously when discussing a matter like this.
> 
> ...



I agree with this post 100% 

He shouldn't have took out his problems by killing the children that was incredibly pathetic and unnecessary.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 22, 2007)

Jio said:


> I don't condone his actions but I pity him. I feel he is taking all the hate for the situation when he isn't the only one responsible for the actions. The way people treated him produced this to so some of the responsibility falls on others, because of people's reaction this shit will continue to happen as people don't realise where they fuck up.




people picked on me constantly and I didn't kill anyone, do I deserve a medal or something?


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2007)

Oggi said:


> Actually, there are quite a few differences between the two shootings.  Harris was a diagnosed psychopath (Klebold, depressed like Cho but extremely moreso) and coordinated much of the killing spree.  The reason their death toll wasnt higher was becuase they planned to kill their victims with their bombs, then shoot survivors.  When the bombs didnt go off, most of their initial plan was foiled making it harder to carry out an organized killing.  Many students also said that near the end of the shooting, Klebold and Harris didn't seem too intent on killing anymore.  So due to their lack of bomb making skills, the death toll was low, not because of their aim, but either way, both shootings were a terrible tragedy.  In addition, Harris and Klebold recorded MUCH more insight as to why they commited the maascre. Very different from the directionless and pointless rants that Cho made.



I remember those bombs that they made they went of pathetically I can't believe that they even brought those with them. They should,ve just shot like crazy at people instead of wasting time trying to look cool. Do you have the recording material that they made cuz I don't understand what reason they had for the shootings? 



			
				Oggi said:
			
		

> Anyway, on topic, I greatly disagree with the topic starter.  Cho seemed to me like an incredibly narcississtic person who wanted to take out his anger in a way that would make up for the recognition he never had and put his face, on maliciously wayward martyrdom, like many school shooters before him.  People tried to make a connection with him, they tried to help and he shunned them all like he had been shunned in middle school.  I will not say he is burning in hell, because I don't believe in that sort of thing, but I personally do not feel that he is a case to be sorry for.



I agree with you It did seem that he wanted to take out his anger on the students.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 22, 2007)

I have zero sympathy towards the guy. There's no excuse for what he did.


----------



## mister_napolean (Apr 22, 2007)

have yah ever thought that cho wanted to be made into history? feeling lonely feeling hated..he wanted to be remembered somehow and doing this he will alwas be remembered as the asian american who killed 32 students at VA Tech, People will call him a psychopath, murderer through out history...this will no doubt be in textbooks later on in the future


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, Cho did go out with a band and probably would be remembered forever in US history. The world wouldn't know he existed if he didn't do none of this. I would think he will try to kill the people that made his life miserable, not just random people he found in the classroom. Schools will never be the same. I bet they're going to have school psychiatrist and kids will be encouraged to report anyone that is remotely depressed and will have to be evaluated. I wouldn't be surprised if they examined anyone that tries to apply to a school. I know school security is going to beefed up and special drills will be made.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

oh well to the people dont feel sorry for his life
its ok i respect ur opinions
u guys r right too
and im very thankful noone is cussing or flamming 
thank you guys for discussing the matter like mature people
and oh yeah to the people that said i care about rep..
no i dont care its just that people have been repping me just because i speak my mind and have opinions
that is just jacked
if i have an opinion than its MY opinion
and people have seriously been repping me becuz they hate how i do it
well geuss what
i dont care!
its a free country
and people acctuley agree with me
if u think this thread it idiotic 
u better get the heck out of this thread
cuz im tired of this


----------



## JeffStudios (Apr 22, 2007)

*I forgive Cho for his actions, but i do not feel sorry for him.*

*He could have solved his problem another way instead of taking the lives of 32 persons.*

*Because no one has the right to destroy a life.*
*Unless it's self defense.*


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> oh well to the people dont feel sorry for his life
> its ok i respect ur opinions
> u guys r right too
> and im very thankful noone is cussing or flamming
> ...



I'm glad you think like this, but that has nothing to do with the thread. And I hope you weren't trying to make this a poem. -__-


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

ramfan#1 said:


> I'm glad you think like this, but that has nothing to do with the thread. And I hope you weren't trying to make this a poem. -__-



poem?
what made u think this was a poem? lol
and yeah still Cho could have solved the problem WITHOUT killing all those inncoent people
may they rest in peace.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> oh well to the people dont feel sorry for his life
> its ok i respect ur opinions
> u guys r right too
> and im very thankful noone is cussing or flamming
> ...




Yes you have opinions but they aren't great shields against things like facts, logic and common sense, nor can they be used to hide behind the things that other people present. Noone resorted to swearing or flaming well because 1 flaming is against the rules here, and swearing (well I just couldn't find room in my post).


we've entered a day in age that the idiots have decided that their opinions are these Great defensive tools against what other people think, and that is not true,

1. your opinion can be wrong
2. your opinion can be fucking idiotic 
and
3. you'll find that most people know these things so have fun.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok u know what?!
im getting pissed
why r people neg repping me just becuz i have an opinion>
JUST STOP honestly i have never neg repped anyone before because its mean
if i feel sorry for him then i feel sorry for him
y does it matter?


----------



## uverren (Apr 22, 2007)

personally i find it really sad for a personal to go on a killing rampage like that.. he must have been so despretely sad. It was a wakeup call to reality and how harsk life can be. Pray for the victims families and the killer's families too.


----------



## JeffStudios (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> Ok u know what?!
> im getting pissed
> why r people neg repping me just becuz i have an opinion>
> JUST STOP honestly i have never neg repped anyone before because its mean
> ...


 
I think it's because you made a whole thread about feeling bad for a murderer and barley for the victims.

kinda like saying "I feel bad for Adolf Hitler" in a temple.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

Taleran said:


> Yes you have opinions but they aren't great shields against things like facts, logic and common sense, nor can they be used to hide behind the things that other people present. Noone resorted to swearing or flaming well because 1 flaming is against the rules here, and swearing (well I just couldn't find room in my post).
> 
> 
> we've entered a day in age that the idiots have decided that their opinions are these Great defensive tools against what other people think, and that is not true,
> ...



WOW
ok so?
in my thread i SAID it was an opinion 
and that people shouldn't take it to hard
i mean usually people say they dont agree with me or they do
but really see now ur just being mean
and how can opinions be mean
its a sort of form where people express themselves
if u dont like it then leave
i already have enough to deal with becuz my dad is being an idiot
now please lets all be nice 
and i will respect ur opinions
u were right about sum things


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 22, 2007)

^ Um, yeah. Not gonna happen.



SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> poem?
> what made u think this was a poem? lol
> and yeah still Cho could have solved the problem WITHOUT killing all those inncoent people
> may they rest in peace.



The way it was written, mostly. >.>


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

JeffStudios said:


> I think it's because you made a whole thread about feeling bad for a murderer and barley for the victims.
> 
> kinda like saying "I feel bad for Adolf Hitler" in a temple.



WHAT?!
did u NOT read the thread?
i said i also too feel bad for the victims MORE THAN Cho
becuz people were making all these threads for the victims 
and i just wanted to see if Cho really did mean it
i wanted to know more about it
i was just feeling sorry for him


----------



## JeffStudios (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> WHAT?!
> did u NOT read the thread?
> i said i also too feel bad for the victims MORE THAN Cho


 
Yeah, not as much as compared to poor little Cho.

He knew what he was doing.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

JeffStudios said:


> Yeah, not as much as compared to poor little Cho.
> 
> He knew what he was doing.



oh well i wanted my thread based on him only becuz that was the main idea ya know?
and did u neg rep me saying i was a dumbass?


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 22, 2007)

Why do you care about reps? PM a smod, asking them who negged you, it's no big deal for them.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

ramfan#1 said:


> Why do you care about reps? PM a smod, asking them who negged you, it's no big deal for them.



becuz people neg rep me for the STUPIDEST REASONS EVER!
they either hate me, dont like my threads/opinions, and cuss at me
thats y


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> Ok u know what?!
> im getting pissed
> why r people neg repping me just becuz i have an opinion>
> JUST STOP honestly i have never neg repped anyone before because its mean
> ...



It's quite simple really. You feel sympathy for a murderer who has killed dozens of innocent and we're on a forum filled with over a million people who live in several different locations by chance go to that same college and have had relatives or friends who were caught in that peculiar incident and died so by saying that you're awakening their pretty much pissing them off with your overly sympathetic attitude.

Also no need to get upset over reps..They're just reps you can get them back easily.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

guys im getting really sad
i mean y do people call me a bitch and start neg repping me?....
i just feel bad for the guy is all
and so what if i feel sorry for him?
seriously...
ah what the heck cuss at me all you want...
i dont care anymore...


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> guys im getting really sad
> i mean y do people call me a bitch and start neg repping me?....
> i just feel bad for the guy is all
> and so what if i feel sorry for him?
> ...




Some people can be jerks sometimes.. *pats head*


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Some people can be jerks sometimes.. *pats head*



lol thanxs...
my gosh i say one thing
i feel bad for the guy's life
and people r reppping me saying
'' you little bitch''
or ''ur a dumbass''
honestly guys so what?


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> becuz people neg rep me for the STUPIDEST REASONS EVER!
> they either hate me, dont like my threads/opinions, and cuss at me
> thats y



Deal with it, they shouldn't bring you down that much anyways. -__-


----------



## JeffStudios (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> and did u neg rep me saying i was a dumbass?


 
*Nope.*

*Prolly some other guy.*

*And why do you care about it so much?*


----------



## Austere (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> lol thanxs...
> my gosh i say one thing
> i feel bad for the guy's life
> and people r reppping me saying
> ...



Your feeling bad for a msyognistic psychotic fucking failure of a life, who had an obligation, as a danger to society, to recieve mental therapy until he became better. Instead, he decided to lash out on society, and through his own distorted vision of reality, massacred 33 people including his own life. I feel no remorse, no pity, no empathy for him, as he chose his own actions. By the way, it looks like you care more about your rep's then you do about this topic. Grow up and start defending your own opinion rather then bitching about some neg reps.


----------



## The Internet (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh great....lets look what you say




SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> I mean he killed people beacause he was alone and that he had no friends.


Many people in his classes have said they tried to be friendly with him, talk to him, ect, and he just ignored them.



> Ever since that massacre I have been thinking about it and him everyday


I suggest some mental therapy


> And he immigrated from South Korea at age eight so he had to learn english and start a whole new life over.


Annnnnnnd....what's your point? THOUSANDS of immigrates come in every year, many of which learn English. Don't see them all shooting up schools do you?



> I mean when you think about it if he had that ONE SPECIAL person to care for him or love him dont you think he would have been happier and made more friends?( i think so)


yay redundency, like I said, he rejected everyone who tried to be nice to him. After that they didn't fucking tease him, they just didn't bother after a few months of trying.


> and im not the only one that thinks this my friends also feel this way


There's more of you?


> its my opinion ok?


Yeah...the next time you have an opinion....just let it be and not share your prepubescent thinking with us.


> so be nice.


no


> but not in a mean and rude way


oops




ANNNND to add, if you think having no friends is a justifiable reason to kill people...just...no. Stop posting. I'm not even going to bother. Just don't fucking post anymore.


----------



## JeffStudios (Apr 22, 2007)

Austere said:


> Your feeling bad for a msyognistic psychotic fucking failure of a life, who had an obligation, as a danger to society, to recieve mental therapy until he became better. Instead, he decided to lash out on society, and through his own distorted vision of reality, massacred 33 people including his own life. I feel no remorse, no pity, no empathy for him, as he chose his own actions. By the way, it looks like you care more about your rep's then you do about this topic. Grow up and start defending your own opinion rather then bitching about some neg reps.


 
QFT!!  

If i could rep you today i would.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes Cho Seung-Hui deserves to die! And I hope he burns in hell! 

He was a threat to himself and to society. He had his own set of beliefs that were twisted and psychotic and he even went as far as saying that the perps behind the Columbine High School Massacre were martyrs and that he wishes to die like a martyr like those fellas. He died alright, not as a martyr though. 

Although most people see him as a lost cause, myself included, I'd have to give you some credit for showing some sympathy to Cho. Most, myself included, would rather wish him ill will in the afterlife, but only a few (yep that's you) would rather show compassion. I'm not saying that its wrong. The point is, you, as much as everyone else is entitled to your own opinions and feelings towards other humans and I see no point in neg repping you for feeling some compassion.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> I mean he killed people beacause he was alone and that he had no friends.



That's the problem. That doesn't justify his acts at all.

And theres also a problem the goverment is trying to improve security stuff in schools instead of stop selling people automatic weapons just in front of your home.

Try that and help people with mental issues before they start that pretty fuck up mess.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

well i feel bad for the guy is all
how many times do i have to say that
i just feel bad for the life he lead
ya know if he had a btter life i think he would have had a great future ahead of him and this whole massacre wouldnt have happened


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Oh great....lets look what you say
> 
> 
> 
> ...



excuse me?
im sorry for trying to be compasionate and feeling sorry for a person
yeah REALLY sorry for being nice
and if u have a problem
then y dont u just leave
most people say thier opinions or facts and leave
and i will keep on posting 
have a problem with that?
fine then do whatever u want
but i really dont care
im accctuley LISTENING to what other people say about what i said
and some things they r right
but i think u should respect my opinions the way i do to yours 
i see ur point
but maybe there was more to that
dont u think?


----------



## Austere (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> well i feel bad for the guy is all
> how many times do i have to say that
> i just feel bad for the life he lead
> ya know if he had a btter life i think he would have had a great future ahead of him and this whole massacre wouldnt have happened



Do you not understand? This is the path he CHOSE, it's not like other oppurtunities were open to him. He could have socialized, made friends and generally had a good time in college. Instead, he spent his time writing horrificly violent plays for his creative writing class. People referred to him as the "?" mark kid because that's what he signed down his name for attendence one day. His ROOMMATE hardly knew him. How can you feel sorry for someone who chose this path of his own accord?


----------



## The Internet (Apr 22, 2007)

So you base you silly little opinion on baseless assumptions?

Yeah yeah "it's my opinion dribble drabble"

Well I'd hate to break it but opinions can be wrong and can suck. Like yours, for instance.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah yeah yeah
i know im triple posting 
but i HAVE to say this
look guys im goning to leave now
i read all of ur opinions
and they make sense 
but really is cussing at me and calling me a bitch really necessary?
so its my opinion
who said im the only one that feels this way?
but to clear things up
I feel more sorry for the victims than Cho
and i was trying to forgive one another because as a chirstian it is my duty to forgive others
and i respect all ur wishes(except for the comments that said they hated me)
and if u look in the first few posts u will see people respected my wishes
u guys r very smart
and i hope that God blesses you
all of you
even the people that hate me right now
but i will forgive you guys too
so have fun discussing this
Goodbye<3
-SasukeKunsGirl56
(Jennifer)


----------



## The Internet (Apr 22, 2007)

And stay out!

*puts up demon warders and does silly chants*


----------



## Tuga-kun (Apr 22, 2007)

People should have felt sorry for him while he was still alive, that might have stopped him from killing anyone. Cho Seung Hui can be compared completely to a certain Pre-Skip & Pre-Filler character in Naruto, I'm talking about Gaara of course. Gaara wasn't (or at least he thought he wasn't) loved by anyone and everybody was affraid of him because he was different and without love he became evil, being his sole purpose on the world to kill everyone BUT Naruto made him realise that some people cared and that he was loved by some (his siblings) and because Naruto became friends with Gaara, Gaara stopped being evil and started making more friends (and now no one is afraid of him any more and everyone respects him). Of course this is a story, not real.. but it could be well applied to Cho Seung Hui, maybe if someone had actually cared for him before it was to late, maybe if he had friends, this would have never happened...

I feel sorry for the people who died of course, but I also feel sorry for him, if he was naturally crazy he would have done this long ago, he became crazy overtime because of how people treated him but still, he didn't have to take all those people with him...

This is exactly what the chorus from the song If Everyone Cared by Nickelback says:
"If everyone cared and nobody cried
If everyone loved and nobody lied
If everyone shared and swallowed their pride
Then we'd see the day when nobody died"

If people were nice to each other for a change stuff like this would happen less but I'm gonna shut up now because 2007 years ago Jesus was tortured put on the cross to die for suggesting the same thing


----------



## Taleran (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> yeah yeah yeah
> i know im triple posting
> but i HAVE to say this
> look guys im goning to leave now
> ...



LOL 


My opinion has been invalidated by your silly logic and fact


*Monty Python* RUN AWAY!


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> yeah yeah yeah
> i know im triple posting
> but i HAVE to say this
> look guys im goning to leave now
> ...




I lol'd.


----------



## Tuga-kun (Apr 22, 2007)

lol seems like my post was pointless since she left and no one seems to be willing to discuss the topic anymore xD


----------



## Taleran (Apr 22, 2007)

your post is also pointless because your comparing a made up Ninja of the sand to a real person


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

Tuga-kun said:


> lol seems like my post was pointless since she left and no one seems to be willing to discuss the topic anymore xD



yeah yeah yeah 
i know im back
i wanted to discuss it
but people r just making me really sad
maybe if u pm me we could talk about it
i wish i could talk about it....


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 22, 2007)

The only thing I feel bad about is that he killed himself, now no real justice can be served. I hope he is burning in hell right now.


----------



## Austere (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome to life. People are making you sad, *oh noes*, do you cry and run away every time that happens? If you want to talk about it, talk about it, you haven't even tried to at least once make a valid counter-argument to any of our posts other than re-stating your opinion.


----------



## Tuga-kun (Apr 22, 2007)

@Taleran - In case you can't read, I said it was only a story but stories are based on real facts, if you live isolated from the world you start hating it, if you're not loved you only know hate. I was comparing him to Gaara because they are similar in a way, but I could have as easily compared him to anyone who has committed a crime like the one he did... if you can't understand that, I can try to send you 5 bucks to go buy some intelligence (no offense, jk xD).


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

Austere said:


> Welcome to life. People are making you sad, *oh noes*, do you cry and run away every time that happens? If you want to talk about it, talk about it, you haven't even tried to at least once make a valid counter-argument to any of our posts other than re-stating your opinion.



WHAT R U TALKING ABOUT?!
i kept on trying to say my point but everyone is all 
'' NOOOO!!!!u little bitch ur wrong go to hell''
r u serious?
i have so much information and facts but everytime i try to one of u guys try to make fun of me then i just shutup


----------



## Taleran (Apr 22, 2007)

1st off , the kid was lonely because he lacked the courage to face life and go meet people, while living on a campus filled with THOUSANDS of people his age, like people have said he was reached out to but didn't give a darn so no he wasn't shunned by everyone he was just a coward.

2nd off  _if you can't understand that I can't try to send you 5 bucks to go buy some intelligence (no offense, jk xD)._

-lame attempt at either a. humor or b. trying to make fun of me

-if your going to do that don't stick the _no offense, jk xD_ at the end okay because it makes you look like an immature moron, mean what your say or don't fucking say it.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 22, 2007)

I have been alone without any friends basically my entire life. I would never kill a bunch of random people because of it.


----------



## Kokain (Apr 22, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> The only thing I feel bad about is that he killed himself, now no real justice can be served. *I hope he is burning in hell right now.*



Now now, that isn't very Christian is it?


----------



## Austere (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> WHAT R U TALKING ABOUT?!
> i kept on trying to say my point but everyone is all
> '' NOOOO!!!!u little bitch ur wrong go to hell''
> r u serious?
> i have so much information and facts but everytime i try to one of u guys try to make fun of me then i just shutup



Well, I have yet to see a post of yours that actually provides logical information or evidence. Take one of my posts if you like and go and counter-argument it, I won't call you a little bitch or go to hell. Maybe if you typed like a human instead of a prepubescent child we might not make fun of you. You press enter after like 1cm of text, making your posts really long and do not take the time to type "are" and "you" and instead say "r u".


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

guys guys guys
come on lets discuss the matter
not fight
even tho everyone made fun of me
i forgive everyone
as for my information
yes, people DID try to talk to Cho
But i believe that becuz of that anger within him he just gave up
cuz i mean come on
if a guy was that lonely wouldnt he have said yes to the people that were trying to be nice to him?
but becuz he said no
there must have been a reason for that
and please if u reject this comment please be nice i would like to hear everyone's opinions
(:


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

Austere said:


> Well, I have yet to see a post of yours that exactly logically provides of logical information or evidence. Take one of my posts if you like and go and counter-argument it, I won't call you a little bitch or go to hell. Maybe if you typed like a human instead of a prepubescent child we might not make fun of you. You press enter after like 1cm of text, making your posts really long and do not take the time to type "are" and "you" and instead say "r u".



lol sorry im speaking in IM. And sorry i press enter it a habbit grrr AIM lol. well i mean it IS the internet most people i know and have seen speak in IM because it is easier to type in. But i will try


----------



## Tuga-kun (Apr 22, 2007)

Taleran said:
			
		

> 1st off , the kid was lonely because he lacked the courage to face life and go meet people, while living on a campus filled with THOUSANDS of people his age, like people have said he was reached out to but didn't give a darn so no he wasn't shunned by everyone he was just a coward.
> 
> 2nd off if you can't understand that I can't try to send you 5 bucks to go buy some intelligence (no offense, jk xD).
> 
> ...



I was trying not to make you cry, sorry for being too good to you 
In fact it would have been funnier if I hadn't put the no offense, blabla in the end but I usually like people to take that kind of stuff lightly in a friendly way, yet people prefer to take it seriously and find trouble... and then we want a better world with no Cho Seung Hui's.. hah

Anyways, if you enter depression it doesn't matter what people try to do, it is really hard to make someone depressed realize he/she IS depressed and if you're depressed you wanna be alone so yeah, it is normal that people tried to reach out for him he didn't want to have friends because he was depressed, depression is a real problem and not something psychiatrists make up to take money away from people and if not treated it can get really bad. He was picked on more times than it is usual for people like us, be it because he was an immigrant, etc. He also had a problem with rich kids, I dunno what the hell the rich kids did to him but he was really pissed about it and I know from personal experience than new rich people can be real assholes ;<


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

Tuga-kun said:


> I was trying not to make you cry, sorry for being too good to you
> In fact it would have been funnier if I hadn't put the no offense, blabla in the end but I usually like people to take that kind of stuff lightly in a friendly way, yet people prefer to take it seriously and find trouble... and then we want a better world with no Cho Seung Hui's.. hah
> 
> Anyways, if you enter depression it doesn't matter what people try to do, it is really hard to make someone depressed realize he/she IS depressed and if you're depressed you wanna be alone so yeah, it is normal that people tried to reach out for him he didn't want to have friends because he was depressed, depression is a real problem and not something psychiatrists make up to take money away from people and if not treated it can get really bad. He was picked on more times than it is usual for people like us, be it because he was an immigrant, etc. He also had a problem with rich kids, I dunno what the hell the rich kids did to him but he was really pissed about and I know from personal experience than new rich people can be real assholes ;<



YAY!u noticed my comment
that is pretty much what i said
and i dont think the people should have given up.and on this website people KNEW he was troubled and stuff. But noone said anything. Like tell the college professers or anything. That's why.And on the first two shootings there was a two hour break. But why didn't anybody care for the first shootings?Its was a sign by Cho. But nobody STILL didn't do anything.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

For all the people that hated me...
i pos repped you(:


----------



## The Internet (Apr 22, 2007)

Your arguements are still pathetic.

He rejected kindness from people.
He rejected PROFESSIONAL MENTAL THERAPY.

The man brought it upon himself and quite frankly it's rather apalling to see people feel sorry for him when he brought it upon himself.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Your arguements are still pathetic.
> 
> He rejected kindness from people.
> He rejected PROFESSIONAL MENTAL THERAPY.
> ...



SEE?! that is exactly y i feel sorry for him 
he rejected the therapy. That is why it is so sad to see that.
And acctuley he got hospitalized for about mmmm... 4 months? in a mental hospital so he acctuley DID get some help but i dont think it helped.


----------



## shu-chan (Apr 22, 2007)

no comment


----------



## Tuga-kun (Apr 22, 2007)

The problem is every time someone says they feel sorry for him a bunch of people turn on you. I'm not saying I feel sorry for him in a way like I feel sorry for the people who died, I feel sorry for him because of what he went through before the massacre, I don't feel sorry that he died, he is better off dead than still alive bringing more evil into the world. I dunno if Cho knew anything about Christianity but I think (correct me if I'm mistaken) that there is not forgiveness if you commit suicide (basically you go directly to hell with no judgment) and therefore his suicide could be the way he thought he deserved to die in order to go to hell, otherwise maybe he was just afraid of electric chair and killed himself...

And yes, I read your post SasukeKunsGirl56 but I was actually replying to Taleran's post (because he said the guy didn't want anyone's help)



Spectre said:


> Your arguements are still pathetic.
> 
> He rejected kindness from people.
> He rejected PROFESSIONAL MENTAL THERAPY.
> ...



That is exactly what I've been trying to explain to people, they said on TV he was depressed, the problem with depressed people is that they wanna be alone AND they don't wanna be treated because they think they're fine and can't realize they need help. Someone should have forced him to get therapy....


----------



## Red (Apr 22, 2007)

Lol. why make the killer the victim? he killed thirty two people with out hesitation and you feel sorry for him?



> they don't wanna be treated because they think they're fine and can't realize they need help. Someone should have forced him to get therapy....


What do you know about depression? silence your self before you say anymore. the second point you bring up is interesting.

When should personal freedom end for the sake of the society or the well being of plenty?


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

Tuga-kun said:


> The problem is every time someone says they feel sorry for him a bunch of people turn on you. I'm not saying I feel sorry for him in a way like I feel sorry for the people who died, I feel sorry for him because of what he went through before the massacre, I don't feel sorry that he died, he is better off dead than still alive bringing more evil into the world. I dunno if Cho knew anything about Christianity but I think (correct me if I'm mistaken) that there is not forgiveness if you commit suicide (basically you go directly to hell with no judgment) and therefore his suicide could be the way he thought he deserved to die in order to go to hell, otherwise maybe he was just afraid of electric chair and killed himself...
> 
> And yes, I read your post SasukeKunsGirl56 but I was actually replying to Taleran's post (because he said the guy didn't want anyone's help)



WOW!*claps for you* THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I SAID TO MY FRIENDS!
and on the forum but people rudely called me a bitch and told me to stop posting....
yeah like u said i also feel sorry for the LIFE he had. Ok kids i said LIFE.
but ya know if he was happier...
i think he would have had a great future. I would like to see him happy.


----------



## Tuga-kun (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not making him a victim, he deserved to die (I know I'm a bit evil, but who isn't here?) for what he did, I'm saying I feel sorry for what he had to go through BEFORE the massacre, is it that hard to understand?


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 22, 2007)

You have to have an extremely high opinion of yourself to think that people who don't befriend you deserve to die.

This kid obviously had some kind of psycosis, but he knew exactly what he was doing when he put bullets into 33 people, and he will always be remembered for the beign the sad, fucked up, emotional unstable freak that he is.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

Tuga-kun said:


> I'm not making him a victim, he deserved to die (I know I'm a bit evil, but who isn't here?) for what he did, I'm saying I feel sorry for what he had to go through BEFORE the massacre, is it that hard to understand?



that is EXACTLY what i have been telling people.
the life he lead was sad. and noone desearves to go through that.
gosh im so GLAD there r people i can TALK to
i wish i could pos rep u more...


----------



## nbnelson (Apr 22, 2007)

In some aspect, you are right. 
The one does something must have a background.


----------



## Oggi (Apr 22, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> I remember those bombs that they made they went of pathetically I can't believe that they even brought those with them. They should,ve just shot like crazy at people instead of wasting time trying to look cool. Do you have the recording material that they made cuz I don't understand what reason they had for the shootings?



Well, there are a few unreleased tapes called the "Basement Tapes" that Harris and Klebold made.  In the tapes, the two record themselves from March to the morning of April 20th, 1999, voicing their opinions about themselves, humanity, school, the upcoming massacre, ect.  You can find transcripts of those on 

I do have a link to the journals of Eric and Dylan released by the police.  Keep in mind, many of their ramblings are just as violent and pointless as Cho's.  The reason I, personally have more sorrow for the Columbine incident is because Klebold and Harris had friends, they were known by a lot of people and seemed very normal to most.  They loved, they even stated they felt sorry for anyone hurt that they cared about.  This however, does not justify their actions AT ALL.  Just making sure i made that clear before I posted anything. 

*This file is very large - it's a .pdf file thats 946 pages long.*  BE WARNED! Eric's and Dylan's journal starts at around pg. 90 and many of the documents are repeated and scattered.


By the way, I don't think they made the bombs to be cool, I think they made them to kill more people in a less amount of time...


----------



## Tuga-kun (Apr 22, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> You have to have an extremely high opinion of yourself to think that people who don't befriend you deserve to die.
> 
> This kid obviously had some kind of psycosis, but he knew exactly what he was doing when he put bullets into 33 people, and he will always be remembered for the beign the sad, fucked up, emotional unstable freak that he is.



was 

By your argument, then if someone is schizophrenic and hallucinates and sees an apple and tries to eat it that person is just acting because they know what they're doing (they know the apple is not there). If he was out of his mind, call it double personality or whatever then he could be doing that unwillingly (sometimes willpower is not enough), we will never know. Still I agree with you that he shouldn't have killed those 33 people, but let's put it this way. I dunno if you have a brother for example but let's put it that way, imagine you and your brother were good friends and you loved him dearly, then one day he goes crazy and kills someone, would you hate him for all the good moments you spent with him or just because he killed someone?
that's exactly what I mean, I feel sorry for those people and I feel sorry for what he did, and I feel sorry for the life he had to go through before doing what he did but I don't feel sorry for him for killing those people.


----------



## Austere (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> that is EXACTLY what i have been telling people.
> the life he lead was sad. and noone desearves to go through that.
> gosh im so GLAD there r people i can TALK to
> i wish i could pos rep u more...



What exactly was so sad about his life? It's not like he was beaten as a child or raped or something. He had many oppurtunites to make friends but he rejected them. He hated everyone for no apparent reason, he was a sick bastard who created the largest school massacre in U.S history. How can you feel sorry for this? It's not like he was picked on, bullied, beaten up or anything like that. He should have stayed in therapy until he was normal, yet he rejected this and went on a rampage. I don't see any possibility of feeling sorry for him.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 22, 2007)

Tuga-kun said:


> was
> 
> By your argument, then if someone is schizophrenic and hallucinates and sees an apple and tries to eat it that person is just acting because they know what they're doing (they know the apple is not there). If he was out of his mind, call it double personality or whatever then he could be doing that unwillingly (sometimes willpower is not enough), we will never know. Still I agree with you that he shouldn't have killed those 33 people, but let's put it this way. I dunno if you have a brother for example but let's put it that way, imagine you and your brother were good friends and you loved him dearly, then one day he goes crazy and kills someone, would you hate him for all the good moments you spent with him or just because he killed someone?
> that's exactly what I mean, I feel sorry for those people and I feel sorry for what he did, and I feel sorry for the life he had to go through before doing what he did but I don't feel sorry for him for killing those people.



I'm going to take a stab in the dark and say that everyone who posts on this forum has had some kind of trouble and diversity in their life. I certainly have. Some will of had it a LOT worse than a korean kid who didn't have any friends.

Now how did they respond? They might of turned to drugs, drink or sex. They might of wrote poetry or psoted it on the internet. Hell they might of cowboy'd up and realised that shit happens, its how you deal with it that counts.

They did NOT procure a weapon and start killing people.

If he had decided it was all too much and killed himself, that would of been very sad, tragic even. The only tragic think about him is that he didn't even have the balls to face up to what he had done and killed himself after ruining the lives of 33 families.


----------



## Tuga-kun (Apr 22, 2007)

People are clearly not reading my posts so I'm gonna stop, it was said on TV that he was actually picked on and bullied. If he was raped, etc as a child I don't know, maybe, maybe not but whatever happened to him made him go into depression (yeah some people can cope with their problems some can't, that's why everyone is different), because depression makes people isolate themselves and not accept treatment (yes I'm saying this again because people don't read...) he would not accept help.
Do you know there was a game made about the columbine massacre to try and explain to people what contributed for it to happen? yes, the authors of the game were trying to show people the life the murderers had before they did what they did so people would see the reason why it happen, so that similar events would not happen in the future, which is what I'm trying to do here. The authors of the game got a 50:50 reception on it, being that a ratio of people who agree to people who disagree (or didn't even try the game), which is also exactly what we're getting here. It is hard to make people understand, I'm not trying to defend the killer, I'm trying to make people see what made him become crazy and do it so that it can be avoided in the future.


----------



## CurvingEdge (Apr 22, 2007)

so many people have gone through what he has  and have not gone on a shooting spree.  Although I admit i have been that mad.  But unless your crazy somthing like this is not normal, or acceptable.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

Tuga-Kun 
wow u know u r my role model
everything u said was exactly what i was going to say
thank you
i want to pos rep u like ten times


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 22, 2007)

69tails said:


> Now now, that isn't very Christian is it?



Well we cant all be saints.


----------



## Tuga-kun (Apr 22, 2007)

I guess Cho didn't know about the wonders of videogames! when I feel like killing people I do it on my PC, it helps relieve the stress.. I can't believe how people can blame what happened on videogames 

@SasukeKunsGirl56 - Thanks ^^


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

ur welcome Tuga-Kun!
at least somepeople(you) know how to be nice and respect other people's opinions seriously only like 4 people were nice in this WHOLE thread even if people did not agree with me at least they wern't mean.
I wonder how Cho's life would have been if people wern't mean to him. What a sad life. But it still gives him NO right to kill people. I wish he would have known God):


----------



## mister_napolean (Apr 22, 2007)

Cho had many choices he had done what he chose was right and i do disagree with the choices he made...he probably thought suicide is too simple, i wont be remembered for killing myself...he more than likely watched movies, played games and watched the news, media brings thoughts into your mind and i doubt he did drugs so you cant blame drugs this time...as of now i do feel sorry for him yah can neg rep me all yah want but NONE OF US CAN FEEL WHAT HE FELT...AND NONE OF US CAN FEEL WHAT THE PARENTS ARE FEELING...i can understand the parents situation cause i also lost a parent when i was young... 14 matter of fact...


----------



## Tuga-kun (Apr 22, 2007)

could the killings be a demand for attention? by killing those people and himself he would get attention like he'd never gotten before, he is going to be remembered forever, too bad it's for a bad reason..


----------



## mister_napolean (Apr 22, 2007)

most people being remembered are bad things..look at all the great generals..they killed and killed to be remembered...


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> ur welcome Tuga-Kun!
> at least somepeople(you) know how to be nice and respect other people's opinions seriously only like 4 people were nice in this WHOLE thread even if people did not agree with me at least they wern't mean.
> I wonder how Cho's life would have been if people wern't mean to him. What a sad life. But it still gives him NO right to kill people. I wish he would have known God):



Because you are constantly trying to justify his actions by saying he had a tough life. Should the social contributions to what happened be looked at and rectified? Of course they should, there isn't one person in the world who would disagree with that.

But this guy does not deserve any pity, or forgivness or any kind of nobility around his actions. 33 people did not deserve to die because some Korean kid was depressed and couldn't handle himself. If he threw himself onto the train tracks, if he was found hanging from his bedroom ceiling or in the back with his wrists cut and Kurt Cobain playing on his ipod, THAT would be sad for him. 

He knew exactly what he was doing, he knew it was wrong and he pressed that trigger 33 times, slamming small metal slugs into other human beings and taking their lives. He was a selfish coward, nothing more, possibly less.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 22, 2007)

Um.  Another thought on this whole thing.

The Memory of Cho-Seung Hui -- *should be pissed and spat on*

This is a matter of strictest importance.  We need to give the memory of this crazy fuck as about as much sympathy as we'd give a rabid dog.  There's no glory or memory in being a rabid dog.  And who wants to be remembered like that?  Demean, dishonor, and damn the memory of Cho-Seung Hui's actions. 

Else you might get another sick fuck who reads of Cho's actions, and sees some perverse self-vindication inherent to them.  And then they will mimic him.  Cho isn't human anymore, just a bad memory.  

Why else do some of us react so strongly against the thought of empathizing with Cho?  *Dishonoring him is a matter of public safety*.  This isn't  because we wish to remain ignorant of the *why* of Cho.  

I think some of us have an unconscious urge to concretely prevent the *what*.


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't give a shit If any of you neg rep me but fuck Cho Seung Hui he killed many innocents and for all I care we should piss on his grave until the end of time. Many of mine and my sisters friends were near that peculiar event and I say screw 'em he does not need any sympathy if he's to reject mental help.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

you know what?
u guys r tottoly right
he did have the choice
thank you guys
he should have NEVER killed those people
its wrong and sick


----------



## The Internet (Apr 22, 2007)

I like how all the mean people are the ones that disagree with the OP completely.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 22, 2007)

uhhh C-Dog i POS repped you not neg


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> uhhh C-Dog i POS repped you not neg



*hugs Sasukekun'sgirl tightly* tHX!!!


 I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE YOU!!! 

Also here's a song dedicated to the massacre

_Final Sin_

Rest in peace Virgina Tech victims 

And Cho  not that I like you hopefully you found the salvation you were looking for..


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 23, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> The only thing I feel bad about is that he killed himself, now no real justice can be served. I hope he is burning in hell right now.



I'm sure he is down there already.


----------



## mister_napolean (Apr 23, 2007)

hes not in hell but rather in nonexistence...if yah didnt hear Lil Flip's Song here it is virginia tech song - jackass


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 23, 2007)

there is a little something called therapy. he chose not to take that option. no way will I feel sorry for someone like him.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Because you are constantly trying to justify his actions by saying he had a tough life. Should the social contributions to what happened be looked at and rectified? Of course they should, there isn't one person in the world who would disagree with that.
> 
> But this guy does not deserve any pity, or forgivness or any kind of nobility around his actions. 33 people did not deserve to die because some Korean kid was depressed and couldn't handle himself. If he threw himself onto the train tracks, if he was found hanging from his bedroom ceiling or in the back with his wrists cut and Kurt Cobain playing on his ipod, THAT would be sad for him.
> 
> He knew exactly what he was doing, he knew it was wrong and he pressed that trigger 33 times, slamming small metal slugs into other human beings and taking their lives. He was a selfish coward, nothing more, possibly less.




watch out people with that opinion are flamed as being mean by the OP....lol


----------



## Omega id (Apr 23, 2007)

In Direct Reply to First Post (SKG):

I admire you for being able to stand up here and open your mind on what you think of the matter at hand. However, I hope you listen to me and understand this when I say, you shouldn't go around giving your opinion to others in real life (outside of your house, or school), simply because others may not be so forgiving in person. Some people are arrogant.

Now, as for my opinion on this matter. I do sympathize for the people killed, their families and Cho's family. Cho's family will have to carry the burden and shame of Cho's act. In fact they might have it worst in the coming days, people these days are savages and it'd be unsafe for even them to walk outside in the light of day. I don't know if Cho was an only child, but if he had any brothers or sisters they might be getting it even worst. Especially if they go to school. This whole scenario could be repeated again if the same kind of resentment and hate was passed on to them.

However, I'm not one to believe is psychological illnesses or disorders as minor as that. This guy was aware enough to take his own life because he knew he was already in too deep and there was nowhere to go. I have been through a lot of crap in my life, especially in my school years. I've probably been picked on and gotten my ass jumped by a group of people more than anybody in this forum.

I won't lie, there were times my life was so fucked up I have thought about killing someone, but in the end I knew that was ridiculous. That was no way out for me. That would've been the end of me. Cho expects life to get easier... it only gets harder.

He chose to kill random people. Now all thanks to that, he will never get the chance to change his life and shape it for the better. He got to find out if there is truly an after life, before any of us.


----------



## Freiza (Apr 23, 2007)

yeah, I feel sorry for him.


> guess Cho didn't know about the wonders of videogames! *when I feel like killing people I do it on my PC, it helps relieve the stress.. I can't believe how people can blame what happened on videogames *


^ lolz, chheah i wonder


----------



## Tuga-kun (Apr 23, 2007)

hey, it's true! xD
I admit some people might be influenced by video games but personally if I am in a very bad mood I don't turn on other people, I just go home and have a relaxing evening playing violent video games, at the end I'm way less stressed and I didn't hurt anyone so it's good for both teams


----------



## Freiza (Apr 23, 2007)

didnt hurt who? real life or the pixels?


----------



## Tuga-kun (Apr 23, 2007)

didn't hurt real people  because you can't hurt pixels but you can torture them for as long as you want xD


----------



## Turnip Girl (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm a loner with mental problems. Do I shoot people? No. I find it hard to empathise with someone who killed over 30 innocent people in cold blood.


----------



## drache (Apr 23, 2007)

A note, I didn't bring in religion to this. Someone else made a comment about being christian and not forgiving and I  made a counter point.


----------



## Shinobikitty (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't consider myself to be apart of any religion. I have my personal beliefs and I will leave it to that.

The Christian god believes in forgiveness and not being judgemental. All very good beliefs but as for this guy. I will leave the forgiving to God and just hope wherever he is he will receive his just deserts. 

SasukeKunsgirl... Don't feel bad for a person like that. He had plenty of opportunities to seek help or take the help that was offered to him. You need not shed any tears for his soul. He made his decision. Many people have had even more terrible lives then he did and some of those people grow up to be amazing people that give and flourish their society.... instead of hurting it. 

If you want to feel bad for someone feel bad for the mother in Africa who has to watch their children die because they have no food, or young girls in Asian countries that are put into prositution at your age (12-13ish), or the countless other injustices that are done to children. They are the innocent ones you should feel sorry for.... Not a grown man who knew right from wrong.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't see how this guy deserves any compassion. Every person at some point in their life has to deal with ridicule. This doesn't give you the right to kill people. Being completely ignored by others can seriously erode your sanity, but some of his peers actually tried to reach out to Cho. Nope, I can't find any reason currently to give him an ounce of pity. The only positive thing is that this guy won't be around anymore to pollute the gene pool. If he wanted to die so bad, then he should've went alone.


----------



## Senju (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm about 12 pages late on this thread, & I'm not going to read them all. All I have to say is, good for you being forgiving, but I'm not. I'm not a Christian and I think the dude was sick in the fucking head. Sucks for him that he didn't have any friends, but it's not like people didn't reach out to him.


----------



## Hired Sloth (Apr 23, 2007)

sunaa said:


> I'm about 12 pages late on this thread, & I'm not going to read them all. All I have to say is, good for you being forgiving, but I'm not. I'm not a Christian and I think the dude was sick in the fucking head. Sucks for him that he didn't have any friends, but it's not like people didn't reach out to him.



Yeah, same thing. 12 pages late and stuff. Different stance.

I was one of those "It's all the shooter's fault!" people. Hell, I even went through the basic "How bad your life is doesn't matter" routine. Then I actually went ahead and read about it, instead of going off of second-hand information.

He WAS sick in the head. The poor bastard had *schizophrenia*. I'm not talking about that Hollywood bullcrap or crappy sitcom schizoprenia, either. Real, honest to God schizophrenia. Completely untreated, too.

Nobody really "reached out" to him. Saying "Hi" in the hallway isn't the same thing as reaching out. On top of which I really don't believe a damn thing the other students from VT say any more. First they claimed he was all "quiet" and "kept to himself", but later? Started saying he was getting kicked out of classes for ranting constantly and incoherently, disrupting class all the time. They also claimed that they knew he was a "weirdo" and "always suspected he'd do something bad". Before that they were going on about how shocked and terrified they were of the event.

Chances are they never gave a **** about him and were just looking to make conversation (saying Hi) or getting on TV (contradicting themselves).

I'm not saying he was "right" to kill 30 some people, and I'm not saying there's an excuse. I'm saying that if they actually cared about him they'd have checked to see if there really was something wrong with him. They would have realized long before any of this happened that he needed help, instead of waiting until he snapped to say one goddamn thing about it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 23, 2007)

There were so many warning signs, I don't see why no one reported him to the police. He wrote vile poetry, sexually harassed girls and didn't talk. That marits as "this kid has some issues. I should get him some help". I feel bad for someone with mental issues so bad that he feels he has to murder over 30 people.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 23, 2007)

It seems people are blaming his peers.  His peers had no responsibility to his mental wellbeing.  They're there to learn, not do social work.

Where were his parents?  Why didn't they try to get him help?  (Or did they?)  He likely did go back to his parents when the uni was out for summer.  How about more blame for them not seeing the extreme mental problems of their son?


----------



## CurvingEdge (Apr 23, 2007)

parental guidance at its worst


----------



## warzone (Apr 23, 2007)

Even if he was reported... I doubt the the authorities could have done much with him. Considering that he was considered "clean" in terms of criminal records and histories. Plus, I don't think they could have simply expelled him from VT or force him to mental institution since that would be considered as a rights violation (assuming there was not enough evidence). Plus, Cho refused suggested treatments and that is as far as the authorities can go.

Also, a lot were afraid of making serious comments related to the guy for fear of their safety. For example, those two plays he wrote... think they were reviewed by peers during the class and they simply chose not to agitate him about his writing style. Even the prof did not do much about it.

It is sad because there isn't much you can do about mental cases like this... even though Cho had issues, the law and his personal rights would protect him (i.e. innocent until proven guilty). All we can do is learn from this incident and hope that something like this does not happen again.


----------



## ez (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just viewing him as a crazy guy. It's too bad that he's nuts but I can't feel sorry for him when he went and massacred 32 people.


----------



## impersonal (Apr 23, 2007)

Trick_Shot said:
			
		

> Every person at some point in their life has to deal with ridicule.


That's the kind of reasoning that produce shooters. Having to deal with ridicule one or two times in your life has nothing in common with facing traumatizing situations on a daily basis; Cho apparantly felt like being extremely ridicule everytime he opened his mouth. That's a disorder, and it must be treated; otherwise the result is often a life of sadness. (In this case, there is probably much more than just that, see the P.S).

A major problem in this case in particular and in society in general is that social anxiety is not treated as a mental disorder even when it reaches alarming levels.

Cognitive therapy works rather well now; but people, even doctors, just say _"it's shyness"_ and allow people like Cho to trap themselves into their own madness. At 8, he came from Korea to the USA; and from that time, he always had a weird accent. This is probably why he became so shy: he must have developped his social anxiety over his inability to speak english properly.

Nobody treated his mental disorder until he was so mad that he started to harass people, and by that time it was perhaps too late anyway. And he became the madman who is now famous.

PS: I'm not saying that he only had a very severe form of social anxiety, because that doesn't suit very well the part about harassing people, or even the part about mass murder. But it is likely that his social phobia destabilized him so much that he developped other disorders. Or perhaps he had a combination of disorders from the start. It probably takes a lot of problems to do what he did.


----------



## impersonal (Apr 23, 2007)

Hired Sloth said:


> Yeah, same thing. 12 pages late and stuff. Different stance.
> 
> I was one of those "It's all the shooter's fault!" people. Hell, I even went through the basic "How bad your life is doesn't matter" routine. Then I actually went ahead and read about it, instead of going off of second-hand information.
> 
> ...


I don't think you can blame other students for not helping him. It's not their role, and it's more difficult to do than you seem to think.

I have once shared a room with an alcoholic guy from Kazhakstan. Bad experience, I tell you, even though it only lasted a few days. I did nothing to help him. Why? Because I couldn't find any sympathy for him. He was always rude, he was very scary (walking naked in the house, covered in scars, doing weird stuff all the time, sometimes walking around with a knife in his hand...). I felt bad about it nonetheless. So I started thinking: what can I do to help him? If I had told that alcoholic guy to stop and see a doctor, he would have answered _"fuck you, I need more vodka"_. I couldn't really ask a doctor to come here and take him off to a desintoxication center; besides, he looked like he would hate me if I did that, and that dude WAS scary.

I doubt many people would have acted different and helped that poor alcoholic guy to recover; they'd rather try to keep themselves away from him. People who are that fucked up make bad friends, because they're either annoying, boring or dangerous. The same goes for Cho Seung-Hui, he would have answered _"leave me alone"_ if anyone tried to help him, and he would have thought you suggested psychological help only to insult him.

That's why school doctors and teachers should be formed to see when teenagers go wrong, and they should know what to do about it. That's not something students are able to deal with.


----------



## Distant Skies (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, I am not goinng to bother reading through all those pages, but instead I'll just voice my opinion. 

First of all, even though people claim to have approached Cho numerous times, it could just be an exhilerated statement in the aftershock of the tragedy. Also, remember that Cho was a loner; for someone like him, approaching people doesnt have to be a positive thing for them, they are often a suspicious kind that tend to push things away, and thus, of course they'll see it as a threat. He seemed to have looked down on his classmates; he seemed to have totally misjudged their character and agenda; he rejected love because he couldnt see it. His misjudgement must've gone so far, it turned into vivid presumptions that everyone around him where evil somehow, and was after him. I base this statement from his videos that he sent to NBC.  

And with such a person, the clear conclusion is that he wasnt completely sane; it couldnt've been an evil, cold-hearted action, even though it was planned ahead. You would've needed to prevent it forehand. But sadly that wasnt possible, although several warnings where seen in his essays and behaviours.

And still, if he was sane or not, we are still human-beings. I dont think he did it because he was evil; I dont believe in evil. I just believe in ignorance. So for that, I feel sorry for the fact that he was so disillusioned. I feel sorry for _him_, because he didnt enjoy it; no one enjoys feeling that kind loathing burning inside; he didnt want it to happen; he underwent a great deal of psychological pain; all uptil the moment he snapped, or else he wouldnt have done this.


----------



## Anego (Apr 23, 2007)

Dionysus said:


> It seems people are blaming his peers.  His peers had no responsibility to his mental wellbeing.  They're there to learn, not do social work.
> 
> Where were his parents?  Why didn't they try to get him help?  (Or did they?)  He likely did go back to his parents when the uni was out for summer.  How about more blame for them not seeing the extreme mental problems of their son?



I don't really follow this case but what I heard is that his parents are non-rich class. I might be wrong.
blaming the parents? how much a child would be too open to their parents? Most of us have secrets. We behave different between in home and outside. You can be the sweetest one in your home, and then the bad@ss at society and yet your parent don't know it. And one day you're arrested or else, your parents only able to express their surprise and said, "she/he's not a person like that."

I believe in Cho's problem, he had tried to communicate what he felt (a cry for help) but no one wants or care to hear.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 23, 2007)

Sounds like someone had a case of the mondays.....


----------



## polishpete (Apr 23, 2007)

This guy was the "real" counselors quandary.  this is why prevention is better then anything else, after a certain point he was just nuts and NO ONE could help him.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 23, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> at least somepeople(you) know how to be nice and respect other people's opinions



Alright, listen up.  No one is required to respect your opinion, respect is not automatic, it is earned.  What have you done to EARN respect?

People should respect your RIGHT to HAVE an opinion, but we are in no way obligated to respect yours or any elses opinion.



SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> I wonder how Cho's life would have been if people wern't mean to him. What a sad life. But it still gives him NO right to kill people. I wish he would have known God):



Mean to him?  You have yet to state ONE thing about his life that was actually sad and wasn't of his own making.  All he had to do to make his own life better was say "yes".  "Hey Cho, want to hang out this afternoon"  "yes".  Done, he's no longer alone.

Tell me, and please DON'T DODGE THIS QUESTION, what do you think people should have done?  What should they have done?  Should they have reached out to him?...oh wait...they did....should they have tried to get him mental help?....oh wait....they did....what do you want from them?

People go through 10 times worse than him EVERY DAY, they go through this every damn day of their lives and they don't go out and shoot people.  Go talk to a girl whose father raped her daily her entire childhood and tell her "feel bad for him, he was lonely".  Go talk to someone whose parents were murdered and they spent their childhood in an orphanage as a ward of the state, and tell them "feel bad for him, he was lonely".

I've read your posts, and they make no sense.  You acknowledged a while back the existence of a hell and that only god can send people there.  So obviously god holds some things as worthy of punishment in the afterlife.  If murder and suicide aren't cause for retribution, then what is?

Tell me, is ANYTHING forgivable if the person in question had a "lonely" life?  If Hitler was lonely as a boy, are we supposed to love him and forgive him?

He had every chance to change himself, every opportunity to change his life, every every opening to get any help he needed or wanted, and he CHOSE to kill.  Why exactly should I pity him for that choice?


----------



## drache (Apr 23, 2007)

Tsukiyomi ever heard of intertia? It's a property of matter and physics. Basically it states that objects in motion tend to stay in motion. I'm sure you wondering what the hell I'm getting at so I'll get to the point; it's my opnion that people and the lives they lead also have a type of interia. That is things tend to stay the way they are unless you force a change.

Now I'm sure that on paper it's easy, but the truth is changing your life is far from easy. In point of fact when you attempt to change yourself life tends to track back to how things were, at least in terms of dealing with the world. At least that's how things seem to me. What I'm trying to get at it's easy to sit back and objectively say he needed to get help, he needed to change his life, but once it becomes you it's not so easy. 

As to what people should have done, you know the sad truth might be that nothing more could have been done. But that doesn't make this any less tragic for all involved. Further, everyone faces at one time or another thier own personal hell; not only that but it's not like we can really compare exactly the challenges different people face. I'll agree that somethings are clearly worse then others, but alot of those comparisons are one sided.

Finally, to me there's a difference between forgiving and forgetting. If for example Cho had surivived, I personally would have wanted to see him face his actions in some way or form (I would be thinking mental hospital personally). However that doesn't mean we shouldn't in the end forgive him, after all we're all only human and sometimes our best isn't good enough and we fail and screw up.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 23, 2007)

drache said:


> Now I'm sure that on paper it's easy, but the truth is changing your life is far from easy. In point of fact when you attempt to change yourself life tends to track back to how things were, at least in terms of dealing with the world. At least that's how things seem to me. What I'm trying to get at it's easy to sit back and objectively say he needed to get help, he needed to change his life, but once it becomes you it's not so easy.



...bullshit...I call immediate bullshit on that.  Its true many changes are not easy, but he was given a million easy outs.

"I'm lonely....so many people around...but I choose to be alone and lonely".  Boo fucking whoo.  Thats like being poor and having someone offer you $1,000,000 and turning it down, then being like "I'm so poor, hey he's going to give me money....nah I'll choose to be poor...awww I'm so poor".

He could have easily had the friends he needed, he could have easily gotten the help he wanted, in fact it was being given to him and he left it.

People around you literally asking if they can be your friends and help you makes it amazingly easy for you to get help.

Sorry, but I call bullshit on that.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Apr 24, 2007)

guys after what all u guys said
i agree with you
but i still feel sympathy for Cho and the victims
and tell urself what did this whole massacre thing tell you?
it tells people not to leave people behind.
Really, there could be a person at your scholl in need.
If there is hang out with them.
just my advice though
that is what im going to do ever since this whole thing.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 24, 2007)

Whatever Cho's reasons are, his reasons will never be enough to justify his killing spree. People around him already reached out for him, but of course he just gave 'em the cold shoulder. 

When people reach out to you, you should at the very least reach 'em half-way. Cho didn't even bother reaching half-way. He could have, but he decided not to. If Cho was a baby, it would have been easy to say that people ought to have reached out even more, but no. Cho ain't no damn baby. He is already a man who had a mind of his own. He should've at least reached out in his own way. 

When he was runnning his mouth in his video, he voiced out his frustrations, but of course, he should have known better that voicing out his frustrations and killing 30 + people won't solve whatever his damned problems. 

That sick freak does not rouse any of my sympathies for what he has done nor will he find any reconciliation in hell.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 24, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> Really, there could be a person at your scholl in need.
> If there is hang out with them.
> just my advice though



Uh...huh....and what exactly do you do if that person is like Cho and REFUSES to hang out with you or anyone else?


----------



## fabio (Apr 24, 2007)

wow. i learned a new language and came over to american soil when i was at a young age also. That doesn't mean i'm going to go ape shit and shoot up a school. 
I hate how even that piece of shit is a victim. fuck that guy and fuck his family. I also hate how the media talks about this shit constantly, if you look at it. that piece of shit won because now everyone knows who he is. yeah what he did was horrible but dude, get over it. don't give that cunt anymore attention. he doesn't deserve anything but to get shat on for the rest of his life.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 24, 2007)

nara-dhei said:


> I don't really follow this case but what I heard is that his parents are non-rich class. I might be wrong.
> blaming the parents? how much a child would be too open to their parents? Most of us have secrets. We behave different between in home and outside. You can be the sweetest one in your home, and then the bad@ss at society and yet your parent don't know it. And one day you're arrested or else, your parents only able to express their surprise and said, "she/he's not a person like that."
> 
> I believe in Cho's problem, he had tried to communicate what he felt (a cry for help) but no one wants or care to hear.


I can't believe people here!  They have more sympathy for the coldblooded killer than they do for the people he shot up!  Nobody cared?  How do you qualify such a statement?

He was offered help, so far as I know.  I've known some schizophrenic people before.  They were extremely paranoid and thought everyone was against them.  One second things are fine, then they're blaming you for trying to kill them.  Helping them or no, they would blame you and could be dangerous.  Your average student peer is not trained, likely doesn't have the time, and _doesn't have the responsibility_ to care for or help such a person.

Here's where family and parents come in (and they would have been in the best position to know something was wrong).  Rather than blame the kids traumatised by this.  Hell, I don't really want to put too much heat on them, since the actions of such a person can be inexplicable.

Since they were here on with green cards, I'm going to assume the parents had jobs.  I'm sure there were sufficient funds to get some medical or psychological care.


----------



## fabio (Apr 24, 2007)

Dionysus said:


> I can't believe people here!  They have more sympathy for the coldblooded killer than they do for the people he shot up!  Nobody cared?  How do you qualify such a statement?
> 
> He was offered help, so far as I know.  I've known some schizophrenic people before.  They were extremely paranoid and thought everyone was against them.  One second things are fine, then they're blaming you for trying to kill them.  Helping them or no, they would blame you and could be dangerous.  Your average student peer is not trained, likely doesn't have the time, and _doesn't have the responsibility_ to care for or help such a person.
> 
> ...



i agree with you

but this dude gets more attention from everyone especially the media than the dudes that got killed. how fucked up is that


----------



## xpeed (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, it's sad that he killed a lot of people, but it's also sad that one man can represent a whole nation.  It's so stupid to see how fast people can judge one another when one person, that did it entirely on their own and own intentions, can make their fellow race be discriminated in an instant.  

It's also sad that one person that does good also represents a whole nation. 

I'm Korean.  I'm pissed he did it, but I also feel remorseful for his family.  They have to live with it now, and knowing our culture, they will be disowned by the community.  It's pity that no one took notice of his life, and yeah, there were some people that tried to open up to him, but he simply didn't want any partake in it and decided upon himself to be a loner, a speck, a person that had so much hatred he let it out by killing innocent people.  I don't feel sorry for him, he deserved to go to hell for what he did, but if I knew the guy, I would at least try to help him out, help him feel welcomed and accepted.  If someone had known him and helped him out, even a little, this would of not have happened.  A small amount of help can change a person's fate.


----------



## Shinobikitty (Apr 24, 2007)

Dionysus said:


> I can't believe people here!  They have more sympathy for the coldblooded killer than they do for the people he shot up!  Nobody cared?  How do you qualify such a statement?
> 
> He was offered help, so far as I know.  I've known some schizophrenic people before.  They were extremely paranoid and thought everyone was against them.  One second things are fine, then they're blaming you for trying to kill them.  Helping them or no, they would blame you and could be dangerous.  Your average student peer is not trained, likely doesn't have the time, and _doesn't have the responsibility_ to care for or help such a person.
> 
> ...




I agree with you completely! 

Also I grew up in Queens NY right next to a large Korean area. Alot of my friends are Korean and were brought to America at a young age. And I have to say that yeah it is hard to move to a new place but they did fine!! I don't see how this guy being Korean had anything to do with his actions.

He may have been mentally ill but the police even told him to get help over a year ago. So they even tried to give him help.


----------



## The Internet (Apr 24, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> Really, there could be a person at your scholl in need.
> If there is hang out with them.
> .



Ok. You're obviously very slow and thick so let me make this very very VERY clear.

*HE REFUSED HELP FROM OTHERS. PEOPLE WENT OUT AND TRIED TO BE SOCIAL AND HE IGNORED THEM. DO YOU READ FUCKING ENGLISH BECAUSE IT CAN. NOT. BE. ANY. CLEARER.*


----------



## Toby (Apr 24, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Ok. You're obviously very slow and thick so let me make this very very VERY clear.
> 
> *HE REFUSED HELP FROM OTHERS. PEOPLE WENT OUT AND TRIED TO BE SOCIAL AND HE IGNORED THEM. DO YOU READ FUCKING ENGLISH BECAUSE IT CAN. NOT. BE. ANY. CLEARER.*



Fixed for great justice.


----------



## PandaBot (Apr 24, 2007)

I might be wierd...but I don't really feel sorry for enyone who died or the murderer...I didn't eaven know first about the massacre...and when I knew, I didn't really care...and the guy who killed might have had other problems that made him go insane... well I don't belive in god...and I don't really care what's happening unless it happens to me. and I know i'm gona be neg repped...don't really care about that either. Life sucks meny people have problems that make them wana kill or do something else, it's something noone can stop. and that sucks.


----------



## The Internet (Apr 24, 2007)

Toby_Christ said:


> Fixed for great justice.



Yeah gunna go fix that


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 24, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> guys after what all u guys said
> i agree with you
> but i still feel sympathy for Cho and the victims
> and tell urself what did this whole massacre thing tell you?
> ...



If there is someone in my school who will shoot me and everyone else up if we're not nice to him, I am staying the FUCK away from that bitch.

Like Spectre said, Cho did nothing to deserve any kind of sympathy. People tried to be nice, but he refused interaction. He was admitted to a psychiatric institute, but he refused treatment. People suspected he could be a shooter long before the massacre took place. No one who know him was surprised that the homicidal maniac turned out to be Cho, so what does that tell you about what kind of person he was? He scared people.

He was a fucking dipshit and wasting sympathy on him is a downright slap in the face to all the lives he took away and the many hundreds who have been ruined as a result of his selfish, narcissistic actions.


----------



## impersonal (Apr 24, 2007)

> HE REFUSED HELP FROM OTHERS. PEOPLE WENT OUT AND TRIED TO BE SOCIAL AND HE IGNORED THEM. DO YOU SPEAK FUCKING ENGLISH BECAUSE IT CAN. NOT. BE. ANY. CLEARER.


Using big red letters and putting "." between your words sure make your position all the more reasonable and convincing. But it doesn't hide that you voluntarily avoid the main issue, psychology.

Seung-Hui didn't _"ignore"_ those who _"tried to be social"_ (ie said "hello"). He avoided them: he was afraid of people in general because of his previous bad experiences. To someone like Seung-Hui, saying "hello" back to someone is like singing a song in front of 40,000 people: that's the nature of his psychological disorder.

He didn't want to be an outcast and to live hell. He did it anyway, because he had developed the psychological disorder called social anxiety to an extreme level, and perhaps other psychological disorders (the constant evocation of sexual violence might point to something, I don't know; others have talked about schizophrenia). 

Nobody here is saying the act of murdering 32 people can be justified. What I say is that, while this act is a horrible crime which I condemn, I still have _pity_ for the person who committed it. It's not as if more hatred would bring the victims back.




			
				Amaretti said:
			
		

> If there is someone in my school who will shoot me and everyone else up if we're not nice to him, I am staying the FUCK away from that bitch.


I think it's a normal reaction. People like this need to be detected and to receive psychological help as early as possible (not when they are beyond all hope). They need to learn how to make friends with a specialist; normal students are not supposed to do what psychologists are paid (a lot) for.


----------



## NVZBlity (Apr 24, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Ok. You're obviously very slow and thick so let me make this very very VERY clear.
> 
> *HE REFUSED HELP FROM OTHERS. PEOPLE WENT OUT AND TRIED TO BE SOCIAL AND HE IGNORED THEM. DO YOU READ FUCKING ENGLISH BECAUSE IT CAN. NOT. BE. ANY. CLEARER.*



I don't think anything constructive can be gained from trying to demonize an already dead person. He certainly deserves bulk of the responsibility for the tragedy that has occurred. But at the same time, we shouldn't try to ease our conscience simply by saying, "Well, we tried to be nice. He alone is at fault here."

He clearly had a history of psychological problems, and his antisocial and even antagonistic personality appears to go back to his early childhood. According to family accounts, he has always been a quiet and antisocial child. But the problems became more serious after immigrating to the US as an 8 year old where he was picked on and isolated from all other kids. Combined with his clinical neuroses, he grew to distrust everyone including his own family members at times. You can't expect someone who does not think along social norms to reply back to you in a normal, welcoming way; this is why we have a need for therapists and psychiatrists.

As a society, we have to recognize the fact that our responsibility doesn't end at just asking a disturbed person, "you should seek psychological help." The police were called in 5 times, I believe, in the past two years without any significant action. Cues were definitely missed here. The two and a half hours between his dorm shootings and the classroom shootings was an another opportunity missed.

Hopefully, we can come together to better recognize these signs in the future so that we can react more quickly and prevent such tragedies from occurring again.


----------



## The Internet (Apr 24, 2007)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> Using big red letters and putting "." between your words sure make your position all the more reasonable and convincing. But it doesn't hide that you voluntarily avoid the main issue, psychology.



And you missed the entire point? The OP keeps saying people didn't do anything. I have said multiple times that they did. She continues to ignore it for god knows what reason so I needed to make it much more visible.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2007)

I can't belive what I'm reading, theres no way in hell that he can't be placed in full blame for what happened, he knowingly killed 32 people, he knowingly *chained the doors shut from the inside* (something someone that unstable I don't think would think to do).

I think you all are looking to much into what might have been wrong with the person and not enough into the what he did.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2007)

What were suppoused to feel sorry for a psycho? The videos say it all, hes nothing but a murderer.


----------



## Dagoth Ur (Apr 24, 2007)

Theres a logical explanation for this.......He hated him life and wanted to kill himself....but before he did that he wanted to break the 'school shooting record' (Which was 9 I think In columbine) so he broke that record and now no murderer will be insane as him and now all the phycos and murderers and lunitics look up to him as.......a father figure


----------



## impersonal (Apr 24, 2007)

Spectre said:


> And you missed the entire point? The OP keeps saying people didn't do anything. I have said multiple times that they did. She continues to ignore it for god knows what reason so I needed to make it much more visible.



Seeing how your post was in big red letters, I didn't really suspected that it could be a good one; and I thought it was another of these posts which say _ "he's just an asshole, stop feeling sad for him"_, an attitude that many posters have here (Taleran, Crimemastergogo or Dagoth_Ur for example...). The words _"refused"_ and _"ignored"_, which are quite inapropriate, made me believe this even more. You'll see that NVZBlity made the same mistake as me. Anyway...

Please accept my apology, I should have paid more attention.


----------



## Theneonwind (Apr 26, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> guys after what all u guys said
> I agree with you
> but i still feel sympathy for Cho and the victims
> and tell urself what did this whole massacre thing tell you?
> ...



I agree with you. I also think you have a very big heart. It's sad to think some people can just call him a Pyscho killer. No one was born wanting to kill everyone around them followed by themselves. I have no idea what kind of childhood that boy lead, but he had to have been neglected alot in order to do the things he did. He wanted to share the lives of the others and ended up destroying them instead and taking his own. What he did was horrible, but it feels sad to think of the kind of things a person has to feel to become like that. We know what he did was wrong and it's easy to say he's a pyscho. Some people are just weird or we don't like hanging around them. It would have been nice if somone like you came along some time during his life. He may have become a completly different person. This is a Naruto Forum after all, so don't be wierded out at this next comment: Think of the Gaara Arc. Just because someone does horrible things doesn't mean they're a horrible person. Some people just don't understand. Look very closely when someone is incredibly angry and you will notice a tad bit more water in each eye. Either that or the person becomes so sick inside that they freeze their facial expressions. This is going to sound rather sick and I'm not sure if I agree with it myself, but it's a thought: Would you rather live a good life that ends in college, or one so horrible you choose to end it yourself? I feel more sorry for the people and families, but it makes me mad to think people don't have a clue as to why SasukeKunsGirl56 would post this. You have a good heart. Your probably the kind of person that could have prevented all of this. Some people probably think your naive, but it takes a lot of experience in life and care for the people around you to notice something like that.


----------



## LynnAzure (Apr 26, 2007)

To OP, I don't sympathize with Cho and I don't hate him. Other criminals make me angry but this guy I kinda pity. For him to be so delusional as to think killing other people and himself was the answer he must have been really off. Maybe I'm not close enough to the problem to feel anything else.


----------



## Bender (Apr 26, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> guys after what all u guys said
> i agree with you
> but i still feel sympathy for Cho and the victims
> and tell urself what did this whole massacre thing tell you?
> ...




OMG......

*WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU!?!?! I THOUGHT WE ALREADY TOLD YOU DUMMY HE REUSED HELP. HE DOES NOT NEED ANY SYMPATHY ROM ANYONE. HE COULD GIVE LESS THEN A RAATS ASS ABOUT ANY OF US ALL HE CARED ABOUT WAS STALKING THAT WHITE GIRL AND WATCHING SWEAT FAT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) WRESTLE AND PLAYING ON HIS FUCKING COMPUTER. CHO COULD CARE LESS ABOUT YOU AND ME HE'S DEAD AND WE SHOULD BY WHICH I MEAN YOU SHOULD STICK THIS FACT IN YOUR HEAD: FUCK CHO CUZ HE DOES NOT CARE ABOUT ME NOR YOU CUZ HE SHOWED THIS WHEN HE KILLED THOSE PEOPLE. *


----------



## The Internet (Apr 26, 2007)

C-Dog stop copying me. For christ sakes.


----------



## Bender (Apr 26, 2007)

^ It's her sympathy towards Cho is pissing me off when It's been made clear a thousand times that he deserves no respect nor sympathy since he was clearly a crazed maniac.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Apr 26, 2007)

i don't see what everyone is bitchin about. people are getting slaughtered every day and you think this one little event is so fuckin special. whoopty fuckin do, it's just another life lost.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 26, 2007)

killinspree42099 said:


> i don't see what everyone is bitchin about. people are getting slaughtered every day and you think this one little event is so fuckin special. whoopty fuckin do, it's just another life lost.



I don't think you'd say that if it was someone close to you.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

Cho seung = pokemon master


----------



## fabio (Apr 26, 2007)

alright how about we stop giving that cunt the attention he wants and move on.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

^I agree

People die every minute. We're all going to die someday.

Schools will never be secure, get over it. I could give you a few ways to get at least 40 people at my school. as long as exists nutjobs and assloads of weapons out there this stuff will keep happening.


----------



## Bender (Apr 26, 2007)

Jeromes2k said:


> alright how about we stop giving that cunt the attention he wants and move on.



I agree the more you sympathize him It's doing what he wanted and making him seem like the so-called Jesus he was talking about.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Apr 26, 2007)

hmm, I must be wierd if i cant truly shed a single tear over this. (yes, i can feel bad that shit like this happens, but i just cant bring myself to actually "feel" sad or even to shed a single tear over this issue. I guess i cant feel that way with all the bullshit i had to put up with growing up.

Yeah, alot of people faced issues he faced before he went on his rampage, BUT it was his choice to kill those people, so really i cant feel bad for him, i more or less feel bad for the parents/families of the murdered students.

Well, as i said, i do feel bad that shit like this happens, just not "sad". Shit like this happens every day, just not on this scale. I will observe a moment of silence for it like once every year or something or other though.


----------



## Chazwind (Apr 27, 2007)

Tsukiyomi said:


> ...bullshit...I call immediate bullshit on that.  Its true many changes are not easy, but he was given a million easy outs.
> 
> "I'm lonely....so many people around...but I choose to be alone and lonely".  Boo fucking whoo.  Thats like being poor and having someone offer you $1,000,000 and turning it down, then being like "I'm so poor, hey he's going to give me money....nah I'll choose to be poor...awww I'm so poor".
> 
> ...




 yeah but it wasnt stated that he was "lonely," it just stated that he was a loner and a anti-social.

       Those students "reaching out" on him didnt' prove anything other than the fact that he was already messed up in the head right from the start(before he even went to VT). It wasn't clear whether he was schizophrenic or just extremely lonely. Either way his issues was alarmingly violent according to his peers and teachers, who said his actions was bizzare and needed proffessional help. But in the end I agree with most people here that this was a tragic and unfortunate for alot of people but we shouldn't forget that the murderer was mentally ill, and that help medical help didnt reach to him on time.


----------



## Dagoth Ur (Apr 27, 2007)

So big deal! Accualy all this shit on the news is really getting annoying so 33 people died we will all die someday some just sooner then others so u no fucking get over it.  As for cho yes I agreee i cant feel sorry for that asshole.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 28, 2007)

Imagine if we put this much passion in thought in matters that are truly shaping the world.  I don't see any of us crying or being sad at the many that are dying in Sudan.


----------



## little nin (Apr 28, 2007)

this dickhead better be burning in hell

with some hardcore demon giving him the nipple cripple's with a thousand mens strength


----------



## shintebukuro (Apr 28, 2007)

I say on the anniversary to the VT shootings each year, we should each take a moment out of our day to sympathize with Cho and acknowledge the hard life he lead. /sarcasm


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 28, 2007)

I do NOT feel bad for him. He was picked on so what, tell the other 20 million kids who feel the same. Just because your life sucks dosnt mean that you have to kill others, if you are that suicidal, just drink a bottle of bleach and leave others out. 

@ thread starter: Cho will not rest in peace. He walked in a *school* and *killed 32* people. He will burn in hell. He sealed his fate.

It makes me frusrated when people tink about how sad they feel for the killer and not the faimly. If your brother,sister,and cousin were killed, how would you like it if people were sorry for the killer, and dont give a damn about you? 

When people have terrible childhoods, they pray to God, and move on with their life, not cause a mass killing. It was some wrong shit and i for 1 do not find a shred of forgivness or symopthy for him.


----------



## BTlover3 (Apr 28, 2007)

SasukeKunsGirl56 said:


> guys after what all u guys said
> i agree with you
> but i still feel sympathy for Cho and the victims
> and *tell urself what did this whole massacre thing tell you?
> ...




Actually, I find it odd that people are merely centering on the violence. It's almost hypocritical when we see some other sort of violence in Iraq and just go 'tch'. Honestly, what the hell? If people weren't having such bigoted ideas of others, maybe we wouldn't be so afraid and having to change our policies every so often because of a self-realization of a person actually coming in and killing people when our soldiers are doing it every day. Not to mention that there are always two sides to a coin, each side gets flipped. Yet the argument, like a coin's probability, could always be one-sided if only because of there not being a chance even given to the other half. In this example, Cho-seung Hui was obviously never given the chance. He was like a coin, scratched and scarred, never getting the chance to show his true colors and losing his good half. The truth is, though, that he is like millions of others. Why put up gun policies when we need emotional support to all those people? I pity them all deeply. My respects to all the victims' families, included. I also deeply pity the majority of all human beings, for acting so cruel and bigoted.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





BTlover3 said:


> Actually, I find it odd that people are merely centering on the violence. It's almost hypocritical when we see some other sort of violence in Iraq and just go 'tch'. Honestly, what the hell? If people weren't having such bigoted ideas of others, maybe we wouldn't be so afraid and having to change our policies every so often because of a self-realization of a person actually coming in and killing people when our soldiers are doing it every day. Not to mention that there are always two sides to a coin, each side gets flipped. Yet the argument, like a coin's probability, could always be one-sided if only because of there not being a chance even given to the other half. In this example, Cho-seung Hui was obviously never given the chance. He was like a coin, scratched and scarred, never getting the chance to show his true colors and losing his good half. The truth is, though, that he is like millions of others. Why put up gun policies when we need emotional support to all those people? I pity them all deeply. My respects to all the victims' families, included. I also deeply pity the majority of all human beings, for acting so cruel and bigoted.






I agree except i belive Cho had a chance, and he passed it down.I pity the earth and the point its came to.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 28, 2007)

I pity Hitler.


----------



## luky135 (Apr 28, 2007)

in my opinion i think that if he was given more help becuase of his mental disorder than he wouldnt have exploded and killed so many people, and yes even though a lot of people tried to be his friend and tried to talk to him i think it wouldnt help much because he would only think that they are harming him "from what i heard from the news"  because of his illness. i feel sorry and the same time hatred for him, well becuase of his illness and for the way he lived his life and hatred for him too becuase of the people he killed who wouldve have a great life in the future but he only killed it, i just hope that the people who are really affected and scarred by this like the families would eventually heal from all of this....


----------



## Kurenai6453 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Sure..you could feel bad for him 4 getting picked on but then every1 at one point in life gets picked on...it's something almost every1 needs to deal with....It is true u could forgive him but it would b difficult for the family and friends of the students and teachers that died to forgive him...If ever kid that got picked on did what he did they'd hav to tear down skool cause 50 percent of kids in the world would b dead they'd need to make more cemetaries and jails..Even if he did hav a mental sickness that is still no exuse what so ever to solve ur problems by shooting innocent bystanderds a girl and her room mate...but dont pity him...I wont say he got what he deserves cause no1 deserves to burn in hell but I refuse to feel any emotion for him...*


----------



## Ryukutoshi (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't really feel all that bad for him.I mean,he could've prevented himself for killing *32* people.Yeah,he was bullied and laughed at,but he didn't have to go and kill some of his fellow classmates.


But then again,there was signs that he might have done something crazy like he did.If he'd gotten more help,maybe it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Fojos (Apr 28, 2007)

Death Sonjo said:


> I agree.
> 
> Also, Cho will not 'rest in peace'. He will 'burn in Hell'.



According to the bible 99,9% of all humans will burn in hell.

And the only thing I pity is the human race. For they see themselves as gods and treat different people as scrub.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 28, 2007)

Fojos said:


> According to the bible 99,9% of all humans will burn in hell.
> 
> And the only thing I pity is the human race. For they see themselves as gods and treat different people as scrub.



I never read that. I dont think it is such a large precentage.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Apr 28, 2007)

Fojos said:


> According to the bible 99,9% of all humans will burn in hell.
> 
> And the only thing I pity is the human race. For they see themselves as gods and treat different people as scrub.



QFT


and yeah the human race itself is the root of all problems.


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2007)

The kid was a fucking nutcase  him burning in hell is all I care about.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Apr 30, 2007)

shisui2006 said:


> I don't think you'd say that if it was someone close to you.



i probably would . we all die sometime , some of the lucky ones die of a natural death others get their life cut short. i really don't see why everyone is still discussing this. it's old news and basically everyone is saying the same thing.


----------



## Bender (Apr 30, 2007)

killinspree42099 said:


> i probably would . we all die sometime , some of the lucky ones die of a natural death others get their life cut short. i really don't see why everyone is still discussing this. it's old news and basically everyone is saying the same thing.



You sound like a cold-hearted bastard you know that right?


----------



## killinspree42099 (Apr 30, 2007)

hmm maybe i am or i really dont care what happens to this shitty world. if you fuckers really believe in heaven then the loves ones that die you'll see them again. people must think death is a really bad thing, with out it the world would be way over populated more then it is now.


----------



## damaged_goods (May 1, 2007)

I haven't read this whole thread so I'm not sure what's been said. But seriously imo it's the sexual frustration that drove him into madness.

Hell if this dude was getting a daily dose of pussy, I think this whole thing could've been prevented.


----------

